#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'anattaa'

## Ассаджи

Иногда "анатта" переводят как "бессамостность", путая её с аналогичным махаянским термином.

Анатта (безличность) определяется в суттах по отношению к пяти кхандхам как "это не моё, я не являюсь этим, это не является мной". Это отсутствие отождествления с пятью кхандхами.

Анатман (бессамостность), насколько я понимаю, определяется как отсутствие свабхавы (самобытия) и взаимообусловленность. Это отсутствие самостоятельного, необусловленного существования у пяти скандх.

В чем-то эти понятия похожи, но налицо явное различие.

Термин "Атман" в ранних текстах вообще не употребляется. "Атта" употребляется как возвратное местоимение "себя, собой".

Определенные пераллели есть, но часто на их основе делаются необоснованные выводы:
http://sino-sv3.sino.uni-heidelberg....001/mukher.htm

Речь идет именно о пяти совокупностях (кхандхах):

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn147.htm
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn22-059.html

Иногда "анатта" трактуют, как "отсутствие "Я"".

Считать, что "я" не существует - заблуждение. На вопрос о том, существует "я" или нет, Будда отвечал молчанием, так как этот вопрос некорректный и не ведет к Пробуждению.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/canon.../sn44-010.html

Убеждение в существовании или несуществовании "я" относится к метафизическим воззрениям типа "вселенная вечна" и "вселенная не вечна", все из которых некорректны и не ведут к Пробуждению.

----------


## Ассаджи

Смысл "анатта" раскрывается в Бахия сутте:

"Then, Bahiya, you should train yourself thus: In reference to the seen, there will be only the seen. In reference to the heard, only the heard. In reference to the sensed, only the sensed. In reference to the cognized, only the cognized. That is how you should train yourself. When for you there will be only the seen in reference to the seen, only the heard in reference to the heard, only the sensed in reference to the sensed, only the cognized in reference to the cognized, then, Bahiya, there is no you in terms of that. When there is no you in terms of that, there is no you there. When there is no you there, you are neither here nor 
yonder nor between the two. This, just this, is the end of stress."

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...1.10.than.html

и в Калака сутте:

"Thus, monks, the Tathagata, when seeing what is to be seen, doesn't construe an [object as] seen. He doesn't construe an unseen. He doesn't construe an [object] to-be-seen. He doesn't construe a seer.

"When hearing...

"When sensing...

"When cognizing what is to be cognized, he doesn't construe an [object as] cognized. He doesn't construe an uncognized. He doesn't construe an [object] to-be-cognized. He doesn't construe a cognizer.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....024.than.html

----------


## Alex

Кстати, Алекс Уэйман считает Калака-сутту одним из возможных канонических источников формирования читтаматры Асанги-Васубандху:




> This scripture clarifies the Buddhist prescription "to see things as they really are," since it implies that one should simply see without adding anything. Recall the ancient Hermes epigram found on a Grecian urn: "Who shall say more, will lie." As to the 'barb' of the verse, the Pali is sallam, equivalent to the Vedic word salya, which down the centuries means an 'arrow', on which one is impaled (if such be the case). I have cited this scripture in this essay because I do believe that Vasubandhu's popularizing treatises have such a scriptural source in the background.

----------


## Ассаджи

> Кстати, Алекс Уэйман считает Калака-сутту одним из возможных канонических источников формирования читтаматры Асанги-Васубандху:


Да, действительно.
http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-PHIL/alex1.htm
http://www.purifymind.com/DefenseYogacara.htm

----------


## Ассаджи

Ссылка изменилась:

Attaa, Nirattaa, and Anattaa in the early Buddhist literature

Biswadeb Mukherjee
Chung-Hwa Buddhist Journal
Chung-Hwa Insitute of Buddhist Studies

http://ccbs.ntu.edu.tw/FULLTEXT/JR-BJ001/mukher.htm
http://www.chibs.edu.tw/mukherjee/ar...html/1993a.htm

----------


## Tiop

Из Саббасава-сутты:




> У того, кто таким образом не основательно обращает внимание, возникает одно из шести воззрений. У него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение: "У меня есть "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "У меня нет "Я"", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Собой я распознаю не-себя", или у него возникает как истинное и верное воззрение "Не-собой я распознаю себя".
> 
> Или же у него появляется воззрение: "Вот это моё "Я", которое говорит и чувствует, испытывает то здесь, то там последствия добрых и злых дел, но это моё "Я" неизменно, постоянно, вечно, не подвержено превратностям, и пребудет на вечные времена".
> 
> Вот что, монахи, называется теоретизированием, зарослями воззрений, глухоманью воззрений, суматохой воззрений, судорогой воззрений, путами воззрений. Говорю вам, монахи, что опутанный путами воззрений необразованный простолюдин не освобождается от рождения, старения и смерти, от оплакиваний, мучений, уныний, раздражений, – он не освобождается от страдания.


http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn02.htm

Всесторонний анализ анатты палийских текстов:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php/topic,442.0.html

----------


## AlexMF

Рядовые тайские буддисты скажут, что анатта - ไม่ใช่ตัวตน, т.е. "не принадлежащее мне":
รูปังอะนัตตา รูปไม่ใช่ตัวตน - рупанг анатта, тело (форма), не принадлежащее мне 
เวทะนาอะนัตตา เวทนาไม่ใช่ตัวตน - ветхана анатта, страдания, боль, не принадлежащее мне
สัญญาอะนัตตา สัญญาไม่ใช่ตัวตน - сан-йа анатта, ощущения, не принадлежащие мне
สังขาราอะนัตตา สังขารไม่ใช่ตัวตน - санг-кха-ра анатта, сангкхара (составная часть бытия, структура души и тела), не принадлежащая мне
วิญญาณังอะนัตตา วิญญาณไม่ใช่ตัวตน - вин-йа-нанг анатта, дух, разум, интеллект, не принадлежащий мне.

----------


## До

> Рядовые тайские буддисты скажут, что анатта - ไม่ใช่ตัวตน, т.е. "не собственное "я""


А что значит фраза "не собственное я"? Вы имели ввиду "не моя собственность"? (Т.е. не принадлежащее мне? Так вы переводите в примерах). А можно ли сказать с помощю слова _анатта_ "не я"? Например со смыслом "санкхары не я", в отличии от смысла "самскары не принадлежат мне". (Ведь это были бы разные смыслы.)

----------


## AlexMF

ไม่ใช่ตัวตน - "не мое", если перед фразой стоит существительное, дословно. Именно так учат дхамму в школах и храмах в Таиланде. Т.е. сначала идет фраза на пали, потом следует перевод на регулярный повседневный язык. 
Отсюда, _сангкара анатта_ - жизнь, не принадлежащая мне.

----------


## До

> ไม่ใช่ตัวตน - "не есть я" или "не мое", если перед фразой стоит существительное, дословно.


Ничего не понял.

----------


## AlexMF

Грубо говоря, "не мое", "не принадлежащее мне".
Я слегка подправил пост выше во избежание кривотолков. На самом деле, в самом слове _анатта_ ничего сложного нет, как и во фразах, его содержащих. Тут самая существенная проблема - не перемудрить со смыслами. ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2017)

----------


## Aion

Признаки отсутствия "Я" в скандхах. 
Анатта-лаккхана Сутта.

----------

Zom (07.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

Я привел пример из бота утренних чтений №5 สังเวคปริกิตตนปาฐะ, канон глубоких рассуждений о себе, где объясняется смысл _анатта_ и дан дословный перевод. Можно сказать, "эта форма (тело) не принадлежит мне", а можно перефразировать как "я - это не эта форма (тело)" или "эта форма (тело) - не есть я сам". Смысл один и тот же, не ассоциировать себя с формой, ощущениями, духом (сознанием) и т.д.

----------


## До

> Можно сказать, "эта форма (тело) не принадлежит мне", а можно перефразировать как "я - это не эта форма (тело)" или "эта форма (тело) - не есть я сам". Смысл один и тот же


Смысл разный.

----------


## AlexMF

Это просто какая-то вселенская беда - искать черную кошку в темной комнате, когда ее там нет. 
Будда создавал учение для индийских колхозников и говорил простым языком (пали), а не замороченным санскритом, чтобы его всяк мог понять. Но спустя 2,5 тыс.лет в его простых по сути словах находят такие смыслы, о которых не догадываются не только колхозники, но и ученые мужи.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2017), Мих (17.10.2010)

----------


## До

Смысл разный на русском языке для колхозников.

Можно сказать - эта машина _не моя_, а можно - эта машина _не я_. Любому русскому человеку вполне очевидно, что утверждения различны. Но если для вас это одно и тоже, гляньте, что там отрицается - никто кроме шизофреников не может считать машину собой ("машина это я").

Если в вашем языке (я недопонял вы о пали или о тайском говорите), "я" и "моё" это одно и тоже, то это похоже на анекдотический стиль речи чукчей, которые говорят "моя пошла", подразумевая "я пошёл".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (21.05.2012)

----------


## AlexMF

Не соглашусь. На тайском (или пали, как угодно, поскольку пали и санскрит - часть тайской лексики) это звучит вполне понятно, складывать головоломку из философских терминов, меняя их местами, не приходится. Учителя приводят наглядные примеры простоты ботов (глав сутт). В данном случае со словом _анатта_ - представьте, что у Вас болит зуб, и эта боль доставляет Вам страдание, как это обычно и бывает в жизни. Так вот эта боль - она не ваша, это боль зуба. Зуб  - тоже не Вы, а просто зуб. Его можно легко удалить, при этом Вы не изменитесь. И можно легко в этом убедиться на практике при медитации, сконцентрировав внимание на зубе, рассмотрев его со всех сторон вместе с его болью. Эффект не заставит себя долго ждать, если есть практический опыт медитаций - боль перестанет доставлять неудобства и страдания, и Вы сможете с достоинством, без гримасс боли, сходить к стоматологу.  :Smilie:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2017)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Можно сказать - эта машина _не моя_, а можно - эта машина _не я_. Любому русскому человеку вполне очевидно, что утверждения различны. Но если для вас это одно и тоже, гляньте, что там отрицается - никто кроме шизофреников не может считать машину собой ("машина это я").


Будда давал концепцию _анатта_ не по отношению к внешним предметам, а исключительно по отношению к представлению о "я".

----------

Юй Кан (07.10.2009)

----------


## До

> Будда давал концепцию _анатта_ не по отношению к внешним предметам, а исключительно по отношению к представлению о "я".


По отношению скандх. И ваше противопоставление не валидно, так как представления не противоположность внешних предметов (можно иметь представления о внешних предметах). (Еще читайте Сатипаттхана-сутту о "внешних предметах": "_In this way he remains focused internally on the body in & of itself, or focused externally... unsustained by anything in the world._") Во-вторых, мой пример был не об определении _анатта_, а о русском языке - являются ли тождественными утверждения "моё" и "я" в русско-колхозном языке, так-же как в тайско-колхозном. Люди, пишите по теме, ради бога...

----------


## AlexMF

Это распространенная ошибка - проводить подобные соответствия между пали (в данном случае) и русским языком. Четких соответствий в доброй половине случаев не существует. Одно слово может быть переведено на русский язык различными способами в зависимости от ситуации, но копья ломать будут, обсуждая не оригинальное значение, а русское слово. Эта особенность связана с разной структурой языков и разным мышлением. Для ясности приведу пример.
Палийское слово _мангала_ имеет значение "то, что приносит удачу, счастье, успех". В русском языке слова "счастье", "удача" и "успех" имеют разные значения. В слове же _мангала_ эти понятия объединены и несут второстепенное значение, а основное значение - "нечто", приносящее все эти радости. Если говорить о специфике обсуждения буддийских тем на форумах, то в данном случае для таких обсуждений будет характерен разбор полетов по поводу разницы между удачей, счастьем и успехом, хотя смысл термина заключен совсем в ином. Поясню эту ситуацию на другом примере.
Слово _крапау_ может обозначать карман, сумку, чемодан, кошелек. Вышеописанная ситуация как раз-таки и напоминает обсуждение разницы между размерами и назначением этих весьма конкретных и ощутимых предметов (даже не философских категорий). В действительности же, смысл слова - "то, куда что-то кладут", т.е. производная от глагола действия, а никак не конкретный предмет. Это не упрощение языка, а просто другой язык с другими особенностями и ассоциативным рядом. В русском мы употребляем в качестве счетного классификатора слово "штука". Оно одно для всех одиночных неодушевленных предметов, и мы даже не заморачиваемся с обдумыванием слова "штука", не так ли? В тайском, к примеру, этих классификаторов добрая сотня, по особенностям предметов: то, куда что-то кладут (в данном случае один и тот же классификатор будет применим для сумок, карманов, стаканов, головных уборов (туда помещают голову), документов (туда помещают информацию)), для маленьких округлых предметов, для больших округлых, для плоских предметов, для большинства фруктов и гор один классификатор, для предметов с ручками и т.д. 
Поэтому спор по поводу разницы размеров и назначений кармана, сумки и кошелька попросту теряет смысл. Именно поэтому дискуссия о том, что в русском языке "не есть я" и "не принадлежит мне" так же лишена смысла. Это особенности русского языка, а не значение слова _анатта_. Если это значение очевидно для носителей пали или тайского языка, то представителям иных культур это значение может быть понятно лишь из контекста ряда примеров, а спор по поводу разницы "не я" и "не мое" будет относиться к филологии русского языка, а не к значению термина _анатта_.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.10.2009), Zom (08.10.2009), Ануруддха (08.10.2009), Владимир Николаевич (25.08.2017), Юй Кан (08.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Пали намного и намного ближе к русскому, чем к тайскому.

----------

Raudex (09.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

Правда? Для таких сравнений нужно знать как минимум не только русский язык, но и тайский.  :Smilie: 
Если Вы знаете тайский, то должны быть в курсе, что пали и санскрит - часть повседневной лексики, часть тайского языка, а не единичные заимствования. Это официальная лексика, религиозная, юридическая, медицинская, философская, королевская, поэтическая, литературная... 
В русском языке я не замечал подобного.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (08.10.2009), Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2020)

----------


## Топпер

Тайский язык заимствовал корни из пали и санскрита. Но языковая семья у тайского языка, насколько я знаю, не индоевропейская. Словообразование даже с использованием палийских  корней идёт по правилам тайского языка. Почему тайцам сверхсложно даётся пали. По крайней мере такой вывод я сделал спрашивая об этом монахов.




> Учителя приводят наглядные примеры простоты ботов (глав сутт). В данном случае со словом _анатта_ - представьте, что у Вас болит зуб, и эта боль доставляет Вам страдание, как это обычно и бывает в жизни. Так вот эта боль - она не ваша, это боль зуба. Зуб  - тоже не Вы, а просто зуб. Его можно легко удалить, при этом Вы не изменитесь.


Последнее время меня настораживает такой примитивизм понимания некоторых тайских аджанов.
"Вы" - в этом примере - это что? 

sankhittena pañcupādānakkhandhā dukkhā

Пять ккхандх - это страдание. Это уже не о зубе или "мы" - это о самих дхаммах речь.

Sabbe sa'nkhārā dukkhā"ti - все санкхары горестны. Здесь в значении ккхандх.

Sabbe dhammā anattā"ti - все дхаммы лишены "души", "самости". И здесь речь не только о теле, но и о всём, что составляет "внешний мир"

----------

Huandi (08.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Действительно, заимствованные корни это далеко не язык. Притом, что многие корни в русском просто те же, их даже не надо  заимствовать.

----------


## AlexMF

Тайский язык заимствовал не корни, а целые слова, сохранив их полный словарный состав. Другое дело - прочтение таких слов в повседневной лексике происходит на тайский манер по тайским правилам чтения. Отсюда наблюдается некоторая фонетическая разница между оригиналом на пали и тайским произношением. 
Но тут очень легко разобраться, на самом деле. Приведу пример.
Слово มงคล по регулярным тайским правилам читается как _монгкхон_, т.е. четко выделены 2 слога. Но это же слово можно прочитать и на палийский манер, для чего открываем две последние согласные (во-первых, они не связаны гласными в письме; во-вторых, окончание ล говорит, что это слово заимствованное (т.к. оно не характерно для чисто тайских слов или большинства мон-кхмерских заимствований, то это будет с большой долей вероятности пали-санскритское заимствование), т.е. к нему могут быть применены правила чтения для пали-санскритских слов), после чего получаем целых 3 слога: มัง-คะ-ละ - _манг-кха-ла_ или _мангала_. Таким образом, в повседневной лексике это слово произносится как _монгкхон_, а в буддийском контексте - как _мангкхала/мангала_, на индийский же манер - _мангаля_. 
Тайцам пали дается несложно. Обычно они пугаются, когда видят незнакомую запись знакомого слова. То же слово  มงคล в ботах на пали будет записано как มังคะละ, сангха สงฆ์ (_сонг_) - как สังโฆ, สังฆัง и т.д. в зависимости от падежа, но слово-то то же самое. И т.п. И потом, в повседневной жизни никто не задумывается об этимологии произносимых слов, а там добрых 30% - пали-санскритские слова чистой воды. Новостные каналы ТВ - до 50% пали и санскрита. Королевская лексика - 90% санскрита и еще 10 - пали. )) В русском языке, к примеру, я не слышу "пхра бат сом дет пхра тьау ю хуа сонг пхра каруна прот клау рап лук сыа чау бан кхау вай най кхвам упатхам(п) пхра бором-ма рачанукхро(х)..." Если русский такой же близкий к пали и санскриту, как и тайский, то вы должны понять смысл этой фразы.

Пример с зубом я привел для простоты. От простого к сложному, щаг за шагом... "Тарапиц не надо, да?!" (с) Кавказская пленница.  :Smilie:  А то такая каша будет в голове! И вместо освобождения получится серьезное обременение, мне так кажется.

----------

Zom (08.10.2009), Владимир Николаевич (26.08.2017)

----------


## Топпер

Слов заимствованных много - не спорю. Но если привести аналогию с русским языком и греческими и латинскими заимствованиями, то видно, что хотя слово берётся, семантическое поле может заимствоваться не полностью. Например слово "алтарь", "псалтырь" или "епитрахиль".  Вроде, как смысл понимаем: что означает слово. Но греческую семантику слова мы потеряли.
В тайском, насколько я понимаю, тоже самое. Например "Чивара" произносится на тайский манер, как "чивон".  Но смысл палийского слова всё равно утерян.

Касаемо языка: в тайском, насколько я помню, нет падежей и родов. Уже одно это делает  мышление другим. Как тайцу понять для чего роды и окончания, если в тайском их нет? Русским, в этом смысле, проще понять пали.

----------

Zom (08.10.2009)

----------


## До

> Это распространенная ошибка - проводить подобные соответствия между пали (в данном случае) и русским языком. Четких соответствий в доброй половине случаев не существует. Одно слово может быть переведено на русский язык различными способами в зависимости от ситуации, но копья ломать будут, обсуждая не оригинальное значение, а русское слово. Эта особенность связана с разной структурой языков и разным мышлением.


А вот интересно не применимы ли те-же аргументы к пали и тайскому языку? Неужто тайский заимствовал из пали и санскрита слова во всей полноте их значений и никак на них не влияя.

Сомнительная практика, на мой взгляд, что вы поясняете значения палийских слов бытовым тайским. Даже санскрит с пали различается, и древний пали от позднего, а у вас пали и санскрит стали частью тайского, так, что вы спокойно переводите палийские слова с тайского.

----------

Аминадав (08.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Нашел ответ в интернете.




> Притяжательных местоимений в тайском языке нет. Принадлежность предмета какому-нибудь лицу выражается путём постановки личного местоимения, одного или с предлогом со значением притяжательности, после соответствующего существительного, например: เพื่อนผม - "мой друг" (букв. "друг я") и หนังสือของเรา - "наши книги" (ของ- предлог со значением притяжательности).


В оригинале же мы видим разные местоимения:
Netam mama neso'ham-asmi na meso attati, Evam-etam yathabhutam sammappaññaya datthabbam.

----------

До (08.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Сомнительная практика, на мой взгляд, что вы поясняете значения палийских слов бытовым тайским. Даже санскрит с пали различается, и древний пали от позднего, а у вас пали и санскрит стали частью тайского, так, что вы спокойно переводите палийские слова с тайского.


Это вообще отдельная проблема: понятийный аппарат традиционной культуры.
Как пример можно привести слово: "прелесть". В бытовом значении (коим воспользуется большинство русских) оно будет означать "нечто красивое или замечательное". А в христианском значении "прелесть" будет означать духовную болезнь. Подпадание под действия нечистых сил (дьявола) и эмоций.

Могут ли тайцы столь же бытовым способом понимать палийские термины, знакомые им по мирской жизни?

----------

Аминадав (08.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> Например "Чивара" произносится на тайский манер, как "чивон".  Но смысл палийского слова всё равно утерян.


Тайское слово "тьивон" записывается как "тьивара" и может быть прочитано так же. В индийском пали это слово будет звучать как "дживара". Смысл не утерян. Почему он должен быть утерян?  :Smilie: 




> Русским, в этом смысле, проще понять пали.


О.к., пробуем понять: "Пхра бат сом дет пхра тьау ю хуа сонг пхра каруна прот клау рап лук сыа чау бан кхау вай най кхвам упатхам(п) пхра бором-ма рачанукхро(х)..." Тут 90% чистейшего пали-санскрита. 




> А вот интересно не применимы ли те-же аргументы к пали и тайскому языку? Неужто тайский заимствовал из пали и санскрита слова во всей полноте их значений и никак на них не влияя.


Именно так. Смысл сохранен полностью. Более того, то, что мы сейчас называем пали - это часть официального тайского языка, в котором происхождение слов указывается чисто с технической точки зрения. Смысл слов можно посмотреть в королевских толковых словарях, поттьанануктом чабап ратчабандиттайа сатхан (тоже можете попробовать понять, если этот язык близок к русскому). 




> Притяжательных местоимений в тайском языке нет. Принадлежность предмета какому-нибудь лицу выражается путём постановки личного местоимения, одного или с предлогом со значением притяжательности, после соответствующего существительного, например: เพื่อนผม - "мой друг" (букв. "друг я") и หนังสือของเรา - "наши книги" (ของ- предлог со значением притяжательности).


Это распространяется лишь на повседневную лексику. Пали-санскритские предложения составляются в ином порядке.




> Это вообще отдельная проблема: понятийный аппарат традиционной культуры.


Абсолютно верно. Спасибо!  :Smilie: 




> Могут ли тайцы столь же бытовым способом понимать палийские термины, знакомые им по мирской жизни?


Безусловно. Основные палийские термины впитывается с молоком матери, в храмах и школах с раннего детства, как и все остальные слова. Иное дело, специфическая лексика, которую преподают либо в храмах монахам на занятиях по пали, либо в университетах. Эту лексику мало кто знает, она узконаправленная.

----------

Zom (08.10.2009), Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2017)

----------


## Huandi

> Это распространяется лишь на повседневную лексику. Пали-санскритские предложения составляются в ином порядке.


Тайцы используют пали-санскритские местоимения не в повседневой речи? О чем вообще идет речь? (раньше говорили о каких-то крестьянах и кавказской пленнице).

----------


## Топпер

> Тайское слово "тьивон" записывается как "тьавара" и может быть прочитано так же. В индийском пали это слово будет звучать как "дживара". Смысл не утерян. Почему он должен быть утерян?


Корни словообразующие и все термины с ним связанные в тайском сохранились?

Поясню примером: слово "Будда". В русском корень "буд" в значении будить сохранился. В английском - нет. И англичане и русские пользуются этим словом понимая его. Но для англичан смысловой пласт соответствующий самому корну "буд" будет утерян. Сильно подозреваю, что и в тайском похожая ситуация.



> О.к., пробуем понять: "Пхра бат сом дет пхра тьау ю хуа сонг пхра каруна прот клау рап лук сыа чау бан кхау вай най кхвам упатхам(п) пхра бором-ма рачанукхро(х)..." Тут 90% чистейшего пали-санскрита.


И, что эта фраза означает на пали? Не на тайском, а именно на пали?

----------


## AlexMF

Прошу прощения, сейчас мне надо выехать из дома. Отвечу чуть попозже.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexMF

> Корни словообразующие и все термины с ним связанные в тайском сохранились?


Сохранилось полное написание слова, как и все термины, с ним связанные. Это слово можно прочитать как _тьивон_, так и как _тьивара_. Первый вариант - на обычный тайский манер, второй - на манер пали. А написание одно и то же. Так и во всех других пали-санскритских словах.




> Поясню примером: слово "Будда". В русском корень "буд" в значении будить сохранился. В английском - нет. И англичане и русские пользуются этим словом понимая его. Но для англичан смысловой пласт соответствующий самому корну "буд" будет утерян. Сильно подозреваю, что и в тайском похожая ситуация.


Поясню. В тайском языке _будда_ произносится как _пхут_. Это регулярное произношение. Но можно это слово прочитать как _пхуттха_ или _бхутдха_ на палийский манер. Записывается это слово как พุทธ. В современном тайском языке при произношении не сохранились различия между "пх" и "бх" (все три соответствующих согласных - ผ พ ภ - читаются как "пх"), "тх" и "дх" (все шесть соответствующих согласных - ฐ ฑ ฒ ถ ท ธ - читаются как "тх"). Но изначально они читались по-разному. Сейчас эта разница в произношении допустима при транслитерации (Buddha, Suvarnabhumi etc.) или при использовании высокой лексики, чтобы подчеркнуть уважение. Например, "монарх" по-тайски - _касат_, กษัตริย์. По регулярным правилам суффикс -ริย์ не читается, хоть и записывается, т.к. в конце слога стоит значок отмены согласной -์, который делает нечитаемым и предыдущий слог. Поэтому обычно мы слышим произношение _касат_. Но стоит убрать значок отмены чтения согласной, открыть слоги, и получится _касатрий_. Именно так это слово звучит на санскрите и именно так с особым почтением именуют монарха, на старинный лад. Т.е. обычно слышим одно, а записывается это все по полной программе, сохранив полный состав слова-оригинала. 
Но в любом случае, тайское _пхут_ พุทธ переводится как "однажды омудренный", используемые в переносном значении синонимы - "очнувшийся", "пробудившийся (внезапно проснувшийся)". Добавим к этому слову гласную "и", получим พุทธิ пхуттхи (бхутдхи) - мудрость. Я полагаю, в русском языке слово "будить" имеет другое происхождение, не относящееся к слову Будда, совпадение случайно. Хотя, не могу утверждать это на 100%. Только лишь на 95.  :Smilie: 




> И, что эта фраза означает на пали? Не на тайском, а именно на пали?


Это не только пали, но и санскрит. Он же тайский язык. Эта фраза взята мной из обычной газеты. Для ряда слов этой фразы нет соответствий в европейских языках (в русском в том числе). Можно лишь переводить очень приблизительно, либо придется попросту повторяться: "Светлейший шаг солнцеподобного, светлейший властитель умов высшей милостью помазаный взял в светлейший патронаж поселок скаутов светлейшей королевской высшей милостью..." Русский язык не тянет такие обороты речи.  :Smilie: 




> тайцы используют пали-санскритские местоимения не в повседневой речи?


Нужно понимать, как устроен тайский язык. Есть повседневная бытовая лексика, есть повседневная официальная лексика, есть буддийская лексика, есть лексика королевского двора, есть высокая лексика, есть поэтическая и литературная лексики и т.д. Они различны, причем, заметно. Но все вместе они и составляют тайский язык. Эти лексики разделимы лишь условно, в реальной жизни они постоянно пересекаются между собой. Напр., колхозник из исанской деревни при разговоре с монахом во время утреннего сбора подаяний (бинтхабат/пинтхапат) никогда не будет использовать обычное личное местоимение, даже в его вежливой форме для обычной "гражданской" жизни. Он будет использовать только палийскую лексику. Так же и монахи при общении с "гражданскими лицами" будут употреблять только палийскую лексику (местоимения, имена нарицательные и пр.), это как параллельный диалект, обязательный к пониманию любым гражданином. И эту лексику нельзя отрывать от тайского языка, т.к. она и есть тайский язык, наравне с другими лексиками. Один и тот же смысл можно передать разными лексиками, и все они будут сильно различаться на слух и в письме. Но все это и будет тайский язык.  :Smilie: 
Другое дело, что не все владеют высшим пилотажем, таким как стихи размеров _чан_ и _рай_ на пали и санскрите, сложной буддийской терминологией, медицинской, юридической и т.п. Владеть этим всем - удел высокообразованных граждан. Но слово _анатта_ не относится к сложной лексике. Это значение знает любой школьник начальных классов, подобные боты они знают наизусть как "Отче наш", пардон за каламбур.  :Smilie:  Причем, тут есть один забавный момент - строку бота из дхаммы на пали заучивают вместе с переводом на официльную повседневную лексику, которая состоит в том числе из того же пали, только используются либо те же самые слова, но в регулярном тайском прочтении, либо слова-синонимы на том же пали. Напр. фраза из бота благословения _аа-йу, ванно, сукханг, пхаланг_ переводится как _аа-йу, ванна, сукха, пхала_. Т.е. первое прочтение взято из буддийской лексики на чистом пали, а второе (те же самые слова) подразумевает обычную повседневную. )))
Что же касается непосредственно личных местоимений, то многие из них можно назвать таковыми лишь условно. Только личного местоимения "я" насчитывается девять абсолюто различных форм, но это будет "я" только для руского/английского перевода, в тайском же они абсолютно не взаимозаменяемы, и чтобы понять их смысл, нужно делать подробное описание размером с хороший абзац для каждого "я". И то, не уверен, что можно это сделать со 100%-ым попаданием. (Попробуйте представить промежуточное значение между глаголами "хотеть" и "должен", напр., и верно использовать слово с этим значением.)

----------

Zom (08.10.2009), Владимир Николаевич (10.09.2017)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Интересно. Слова "сутта" и "суть" - родственные?

----------


## Huandi

AlexMF, у нас был спор о том, справедливо ли говорить, что нет смыслового различия (в контексте Дхаммы) между "это не я" и "это не мое". Я так и не смог соотнести Ваше безусловно интересное сообщение с этой темой.

----------


## Топпер

> Например, "монарх" по-тайски - _касат_, กษัตริย์. По регулярным правилам суффикс -ริย์ не читается, хоть и записывается, т.к. в конце слога стоит значок отмены согласной -์, который делает нечитаемым и предыдущий слог. Поэтому обычно мы слышим произношение _касат_. Но стоит убрать значок отмены чтения согласной, открыть слоги, и получится _касатрий_. Именно так это слово звучит на санскрите и именно так с особым почтением именуют монарха, на старинный лад. Т.е. обычно слышим одно, а записывается это все по полной программе, сохранив полный состав слова-оригинала.


Вот о чём и речь: здесь суффикс не читается, там "б" и "п" слито и т.д. Т.е. от изначального языка ничего не осталось. Это примерно, как по-руссских сказать: "я в шузах пошол хилять по стриту". 



> Но в любом случае, тайское _пхут_ พุทธ переводится как "однажды омудренный", используемые в переносном значении синонимы - "очнувшийся", "пробудившийся (внезапно проснувшийся)". Добавим к этому слову гласную "и", получим พุทธิ пхуттхи (бхутдхи) - мудрость. Я полагаю, в русском языке слово "будить" имеет другое происхождение, не относящееся к слову Будда, совпадение случайно. Хотя, не могу утверждать это на 100%. Только лишь на 95.


Нет. Слово "будить" происходит именно из того же корня, что и "Будда". По русски "Будда" - буждённый или на современный лад "пробуждённый". От этого же корня и слово "будильник" и старое имя "Будимир"



> Это не только пали, но и санскрит. Он же тайский язык. Эта фраза взята мной из обычной газеты. Для ряда слов этой фразы нет соответствий в европейских языках (в русском в том числе). Можно лишь переводить очень приблизительно, либо придется попросту повторяться: "Светлейший шаг солнцеподобного, светлейший властитель умов высшей милостью помазаный взял в светлейший патронаж поселок скаутов светлейшей королевской высшей милостью..." Русский язык не тянет такие обороты речи.


Так это на тайском, а не на пали.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Интересно. Слова "сутта" и "суть" - родственные?


Или же слово "суть" происходит от санскритского "сатья" - истина?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Интересно. Слова "сутта" и "суть" - родственные?





> *суть* I, 3 л. мн. ч. от быть, книжное, др.-русск. суть, ст.-слав. сѫтъ εἰσίν, болг. са, сербохорв. су, jèсу, словен. sо, чеш. jsou (j- из jsem "есмь"), др.-чеш., слвц. sú, польск. są, в.-луж., н.-луж. su. ||
> Праслав. *sǫtь соответствует лат. sunt и, возм., указывает на и.-е. *sonti, но могло также иметь место новообразование по тематич. глаголам (Зоммер, Handbuch 528; Ван-Вейк, IF 18, 52; Бругман, Grdr. 2, 3, 626 и сл.), наряду с этим следует реконструировать и.-е. *senti (3 л. мн.), судя по греч. εἰσί, дор. ἐντί (др.-инд. sánti), умбр. sent, оск. set, гот. sind, нов.-в.-н. sind "они суть", ирл. it. Соответствие последним представлено в макед. сет, слвц. sа, цслав. сѧтъ (Ио. Экзарх Шестодн.); см. Соболевский, ЖМНП, 1894, июнь, 429; Вайнгарт, Baudouinowi dе Соurtеnау 29; Поливка, LF 34, 30; ИОРЯС 12, 3, 355; Нога, ZfslPh 5, 210. Праслав. *sǫtь содержит ступень редукции к. *еs- (см. есмь, есть) точно так же, как прич. наст. действ. *sonts : ст.-слав. сы, ж. сѫшти, ср. лат. рrае-sēns "присутствующий", ab-sēns "отсутствующий", sōns "виновный", sonticus "основательный", греч. ὤν, род. п. ὄντος "сущий", др.-исл. sannr, saðr м. "правда, верность, мнение", англос. sóđ "истинный, действительный, правильный", гот. sunjа "истина", др.-инд. sant- "сущий"; см. Бругман, Grdr. 2, 3, 626; Мейе--Эрну 1123; Вальде--Гофм. 2, 560; Торп 429; Хольтхаузен, Awn. Wb. 237. Отсюда суть ж., род. п. -и, прису́тствие, отсу́тствие. В укр. су́тий "сущий, настоящий" представлено, вероятно, преобразование основы на согласный. См. су́щий.


М. Фасмер, "Этимологический словарь русского языка"

----------

Aion (09.10.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> О.к., пробуем понять: "Пхра бат сом дет пхра тьау ю хуа сонг пхра каруна прот клау рап лук сыа чау бан кхау вай най кхвам упатхам(п) пхра бором-ма рачанукхро(х)..." Тут 90% чистейшего пали-санскрита.


Никак не чистейшего, Алекс, а *сильно* искажённого фонетически и грамматически, уверен, если сесть и аккуратно восстановить каждое слово, корень и всяческие суффиксы до их оригинального индоарийского написания и прочтения то фраза резко станет малопонятной для тайцев, зато преобретёт внятный вид для индоевропейцев, я не говорю про русских (всётаки между нашими языками пропасть веков), нет, но например для носителей какого нибудь индоарийского языка или скажем пушту или фарси...



> Но слово анатта не относится к сложной лексике


Вполне типично для Канона когда слова, термины имеют несколько уровней смысла. По мере изучения предмета идёт непрерывное углубление понимания.

----------


## AlexMF

> Вот о чём и речь: здесь суффикс не читается, там "б" и "п" слито и т.д. Т.е. от изначального языка ничего не осталось. Это примерно, как по-руссских сказать: "я в шузах пошол хилять по стриту".


Не совсем так. Это все равно, как мы произносим слово "солнце" - говорил "сонце", подразумевая и записывая как "солнце". Или говорим "здраствуйте", подразумевая и записывая "здравствуйте". В данном случае имеем фонетическую отмену согласной "л" в слове "солнце" и "в" в слове "здравствуйте", только не указываем это отмену графически на письме. В тайском же эта отмена указывается графически или современными правилами чтения, но при этом каждая буква слова-оригинала сохранена.
Тайское письмо восходит к древнеиндийскому письму брахми, алфавит заимствовал ряд букв и слогобукв из деванагари, ими и записываются пали-санскритские слова, т.е. можно считать, что не только произношение, но и запись сильно приближена к оригиналу. Пали и санскрит пришел из Индии в тайский язык в 12-13 вв. вместе с монахами традиции тхеравада, распространявшими дхамму на территории современного Таиланда и индийскими торговцами, врачами, философами и стал его неотъемлемой частью. Поэтому,




> Так это на тайском, а не на пали


 - это одно и то же. В этом легко убедиться, открыв словари (словарь Морева 1964 г., толковый королевский словарь, словари пали и санскрита). Со мной в группе училась девушка из Индии, она прекрасно знала этот раздел тайского языка без учебы (она говорила с детства на санскрите как на одном из родных языков), влегкую читала передовицы газет, где используется эта лексика, и прикалывалась над нами, ломающими голову при записи пали-санскритских слов и предложений. 




> Никак не чистейшего, Алекс, а сильно искажённого фонетически и грамматически, уверен, если сесть и аккуратно восстановить каждое слово, корень и всяческие суффиксы до их оригинального индоарийского написания и прочтения то фраза резко станет малопонятной для тайцев, зато преобретёт внятный вид для индоевропейцев


См. чуть выше про мою знакомую из Индии, с который мы вместе учились. Санскрит - ее родной язык, пали она знает тоже с детства, это родственные языки. Она сходу читала первые полосы газет. Если русский язык еще ближе к пали-санскриту, то почитайте то, что свободно читала она в то время, как мы только переходили к изучению этой части лексики:
เมื่อวันที่ ๑๙ มีนาคม ๒๕๑๙หลังจากที่พระองค์และสมเด็จพระนางเจ้า ฯ พระบรมราชินีนาถ ได้เสด็จ ฯ ทอดพระเมตรกิจการของลูกเสือชาวบ้าน และทรงพระกรุณาโปรดเกล้า ฯ ... 




> Вполне типично для Канона когда слова, термины имеют несколько уровней смысла.


 Это типично для русского языка, а не для канона. )) Знаете, когда Вы сможете понять этот темин в полном объеме? Не штудируя современные философские и околофилософские выкладки по палийской терминологии, а получив это ощущение на собственном опыте, в практике. Напр., ощущение при регулярной долгой ходьбе босиком с огромными водяными мозолями на все стопы по острым камням, веткам деревьев, в воде по щиколотку, сбивающей с ног во время дождя, с грузом на плече дает такое пробуждение мозгам, что на собственной шкуре ощущаешь значение слова _анатта_, а голова освобождается от абсолютно бесполезных поисков точного и красивого лейбла, который вписывается в то, во что хотелось бы, и который можно было бы с гордостью прикрепить на доску собственного тщеславия.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Не совсем так. Это все равно, как мы произносим слово "солнце" - говорил "сонце", подразумевая и записывая как "солнце". Или говорим "здраствуйте", подразумевая и записывая "здравствуйте". В данном случае имеем фонетическую отмену согласной "л" в слове "солнце" и "в" в слове "здравствуйте", только не указываем это отмену графически на письме.


Отндюдь. Разница гораздо больше. Когда мы говорим "здравствуйте", мы подразумеваем "здоровья вам" т.к. корень в слове "здрав". Когда говорим "спасибо" - подразумеваем "спаси вас бог". А если перевести на тайский, получится "кап кун крап". Есть в этом спасибе что-либо про бога? Или в "саватди крап" - про здоровье? "Саватди" - от "свастика" - счастья.

Или, если тайцев научить говорить "спасибо" по русски и они будут понимать, что это "кап кун крап". Будет ли у них при этом подразумеваться "помоги (спаси) вам бог"? Или они по прежнему будут вкладывать в русское "спасибо" - тайское "кап кун крап"?

----------


## Huandi

AlexMF, Вы считаете, что объем санскрито-палийских заимствований в тайском настолько широк и глубок, что обычного образованного тайца можно считать свободно понимающим пали и санскрит? Или все-таки речь идет об отдельных заимствованиях, не приводящихх к знанию языка-донора? Вы можете ответить на этот вопрос однозначно, кратко? Спасибо.

----------


## До

> Тайское письмо восходит к древнеиндийскому письму брахми, алфавит заимствовал ряд букв и слогобукв из деванагари, ими и записываются пали-санскритские слова, т.е. можно считать, что не только произношение, но и запись сильно приближена к оригиналу.


Найдите 10 различий.  :Smilie: 

ไม่ใช่ตัวตน

अनात्मन्

----------


## AlexMF

Есть "кхоп кхун" - благодарю Вас, есть "кхоп тьай" - сердечно благодарю, есть "сатху" - благодарю, есть "анумотхана" - всегда к Вашим услугам. Но это все слова. "Спасибо" - русская интерпретация благодарности, никаких параллелей я в ней не усматриваю. Можно сказать слова благодарности, переложив ответственность за это на бога, а можно сказать то же самое от себя лично. Это просто разные формы одного и того же, что подтверждает фразу _руппанг анатта_ - _руп май чай туа тон_, форма, не принадлежащая мне, не связанная со мной.  :Smilie: 
Я не настаиваю на своем мнении, я просто говорю о том, чему меня учили, для тех, кому это интересно. Но в любом случае, слово изреченное есть ложь, поскольку его можно облечь рядом смыслов, порой взаимоисключающих. А вот практика не обманывает, как правило.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (09.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> AlexMF, Вы считаете, что объем санскрито-палийских заимствований в тайском настолько широк и глубок, что обычного образованного тайца можно считать свободно понимающим пали и санскрит? Или все-таки речь идет об отдельных заимствованиях, не приводящихх к знанию языка донора? Вы можете ответить на этот вопрос однозначно, кратко? Спасибо.


Отвечаю кратко - нет. Но если потратить некоторое время на расширение словарного запаса, то да.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Когда мы говорим "здравствуйте", мы подразумеваем "здоровья вам" т.к. корень в слове "здрав". Когда говорим "спасибо" - подразумеваем "спаси вас бог".


На самом деле едва ли кто-то подразумевает под "здравствуйте" - "здоровья вам" -)))
И уж про бога - и подавно.

----------


## Huandi

> Отвечаю кратко - нет. Но если потратить некоторое время на расширение словарного запаса, то да.


Спасибо. То есть, словообразование, сандхи и прочая грамматика пали и санскрита известны любому образованному тайцу?

----------


## AlexMF

> Найдите 10 различий. 
> 
> ไม่ใช่ตัวตน
> 
> अनात्मन्


Тайский шрифт - это не точная копия, а слегка видоизмененые буквы алфавита деванагари. Если присмотреться, то можно также увидеть аналогичный набор и порядок букв в алфавите: http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/อักษรเทวนาครี
 :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Есть "кхоп кхун" - благодарю Вас, есть "кхоп тьай" - сердечно благодарю, есть "сатху" - благодарю, есть "анумотхана" - всегда к Вашим услугам. Но это все слова. "Спасибо" - русская интерпретация благодарности, никаких параллелей я в ней не усматриваю. Можно сказать слова благодарности, переложив ответственность за это на бога, а можно сказать то же самое от себя лично.


Это смотря как смотреть. "Спаси бог" - подразумевает, что спасение возможно только через бога (бог даёт благо) . А "благодарю" - означает, что я (а не бог) даю некое благо тому, к кому относится благодарность. И это отнюдь не мелочи в впопросе понимания пали. 
Я уже примеров перевода в тайском варианте наслушался. Когда "саннья ккхандха" переводили, как память. "Асава" как "духовный мусор". А "винньяна", как "душа". И у меня есть сильные подозрения, что так перевели не из-за плохого знания русского языка, а из-за того, что сами тайцы (некоторые) примерно так буддизм и понимают.



> Но в любом случае, слово изреченное есть ложь, поскольку его можно облечь рядом смыслов, порой взаимоисключающих. А вот практика не обманывает, как правило.


Тоже спорно. Я заметил, что тайцы часто подходят к монаху не с позиции мудрости, а с позиции силы. Часто слышал: "сильный монах". При этом ценилась не мудрость отречения от сансары, а некие душевные качества типа воли или сперхспособностей.  Плюс сам акцент на временное монашество, не может не наложить отпечаток на понимание Дхаммы.

----------


## AlexMF

> Спасибо. То есть, словообразование, сандхи и прочая грамматика пали и санскрита известны любому образованному тайцу?


Именно так.

----------


## Huandi

> Именно так.


Спасибо. И это не изучая специально, как иностранный язык, а просто из общения с детства?

----------


## Топпер

> На самом деле едва ли кто-то подразумевает под "здравствуйте" - "здоровья вам" -)))
> И уж про бога - и подавно.


И тем не менее, если требуется понять то или иное выражение в деталях - это необходимо. По этой же причине, например, палийские слова разбирают на корни.

----------


## Топпер

> Спасибо. И это не изучая специально, как иностранный язык, а просто из общения с детства?


Там в школах учат пали.

Вот сингалы те действительно могут понимать пали т.к. он для них очень близкий.

----------


## Raudex

> Это типично для русского языка, а не для канона. )) Знаете, когда Вы сможете понять этот темин в полном объеме? Не штудируя современные философские и околофилософские выкладки по палийской терминологии, а получив это ощущение на собственном опыте, в практике. Напр., ощущение при регулярной долгой ходьбе босиком с огромными водяными мозолями на все стопы по острым камням, веткам деревьев, в воде по щиколотку, сбивающей с ног во время дождя, с грузом на плече дает такое пробуждение мозгам, что на собственной шкуре ощущаешь значение слова анатта, а голова освобождается от абсолютно бесполезных поисков точного и красивого лейбла, который вписывается в то, во что хотелось бы, и который можно было бы с гордостью прикрепить на доску собственного тщеславия.


Мне нравится вообще Ваша позиция, серьёзно, она хорошая, жизненная, и действительно в среде отечественных практикующих большой крен в сторону мудрствования. Но у Вас, пардон, в этой фразе другая крайность, получается что и учить не надо ни язык, ни Канон, а ходить сугубо по камням. Про множественность уровней понимания это не я сам придумал, наконец.

----------


## Zom

> И тем не менее, если требуется понять то или иное выражение в деталях - это необходимо.


А тут ничего не требуется понимать в деталях. Слова "Спасибо" и "Здравствуйте" отнюдь не несут того смысла, который (быть может когда-то) был в них заложен. И если кто-то начнёт копаться в их значении, то сильно ошибётся, наделив их таким смыслом, типа "здоровья вам". Единственное, что можно будет раскопать - это их первоначальное значение, которое было давно утеряно и более не актуально. В конце концов - слово - это всего-лишь ярлык, а то что стоит за словом - и есть самое важное и главное.

----------


## До

> Тайский шрифт - это не точная копия, а слегка видоизмененые буквы алфавита деванагари. Если присмотреться, то можно также увидеть аналогичный набор и порядок букв в алфавите: http://th.wikipedia.org/wiki/อักษรเทวนาครี


Палийский алфавит часть русского, вот даже Дибидага есть: http://tipitaka.org/cyrl/
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Huandi

> Там в школах учат пали.
> 
> Вот сингалы те действительно могут понимать пали т.к. он для них очень близкий.


У нас в стране большинство учат в школе английский, и имеется огромное количество заимствований, включая и те, которым не одно столетие. Но никому же не приходит в голову говорить о том, что английский это часть русского.

----------


## AlexMF

> Это смотря как смотреть. "Спаси бог" - подразумевает, что спасение возможно только через бога (бог даёт благо) . А "благодарю" - означает, что я (а не бог) даю некое благо тому, к кому относится благодарность. И это отнюдь не мелочи в впопросе понимания пали.


Мне кажется, это кому как больше хочется, говорить от имени бога или от своего собственного.  :Smilie:  К пали это не имеет отношения, имхо.




> Я уже примеров перевода в тайском варианте наслушался. Когда "саннья ккхандха" переводили, как память. "Асава" как "духовный мусор". А "винньяна", как "душа". И у меня есть сильные подозрения, что так перевели не из-за плохого знания русского языка, а из-за того, что сами тайцы (некоторые) примерно так буддизм и понимают.


Иногда возникают смешные ситуации, когда тайцы могут перевести для фаранга что-либо сложное слишком упрощенно. _Санйа_ - это не память, это обещание, договор (возможно, то, о чем надо помнить и выполнять). _Санйабат_ - вверительная грамота.
Плюс есть еще масса слов, не переводимых на русский или английский из-за отсутствия соответствий. Их очень много.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.09.2020)

----------


## Топпер

> Мне кажется, это кому как больше хочется, говорить от имени бога или от своего собственного.  К пали это не имеет отношения, имхо.


Это в качестве примера я приводил.



> Иногда возникают смешные ситуации, когда тайцы могут перевести для фаранга что-либо сложное слишком упрощенно.


Заметил  :Frown:  
Правда могу сказать, что на местном форуме они вряд ли смогли бы дискутировать на уровне. 



> _Санйа_ - это не память, это обещание, договор (возможно, то, о чем надо помнить и выполнять).


Значит и вам они объяснили не правильно. Видимо объясняют, как сами понимают. О чём я и писал выше. Саннья - это не договор и не обещание, а распознование.



> _Санйабат_ - вверительная грамота.


Вот вот. Это как с церковным словом "прелесть", которое русский взялся бы переводить иностранному христианину. В итоге получили бы "красивое, милое" вместо "духовной болезни"



> Плюс есть еще масса слов, не переводимых на русский или английский из-за отсутствия соответствий. Их очень много.


Часть из них я привёл в качестве примера. И это из тех ошибок, которые я лично слышал.

----------

Аминадав (09.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> У нас в стране большинство учат в школе английский, и имеется огромное количество заимствований, включая и те, которым не одно столетие. Но никому же не приходит в голову говорить о том, что английский это часть русского.


Именно. Я это и пытаюсь сказать.

----------

Huandi (09.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> Спасибо. И это не изучая специально, как иностранный язык, а просто из общения с детства?


Совершенно верно. Это обычный язык. У меня дочка сейчас начинает говорить и использует эту лексику.




> Там в школах учат пали.


Здесь тоже, с самого первого класса учат тот пали, который не встречается в регулярной лексике, но присутствует в палийском каноне. 




> Мне нравится вообще Ваша позиция, серьёзно, она хорошая, жизненная, и действительно в среде отечественных практикующих большой крен в сторону мудрствования. Но у Вас, пардон, в этой фразе другая крайность, получается что и учить не надо ни язык, ни Канон, а ходить сугубо по камням. Про множественность уровней понимания это не я сам придумал, наконец.


Боюсь, что разделять теорию и практику нельзя. Практика невозможна без теории, а теория ничего не стоит без практики.




> Палийский алфавит часть русского, вот даже Дибидага есть: http://tipitaka.org/cyrl/


Очень интересно. А русский алфавит тоже начинается как "ко, кхо, кхо, кхо..."? )) 
Вот здесь http://www.farangforum.ru/index.php?...st=20&start=20 я написал кое-что про алфавит, можно спокойно это почитать по-русски и сравнить. Стоит так же обратить внимание на порядок согласных в алфавите по категориям представленных звуков и на выделение значков, обозначающих гласные звуки, в отдельные таблицы. Структура та же самая, что в деванагари.

----------


## Huandi

AlexMF, насчет словарного запаса... а ведь достаточно довольно скромного, чтобы понимать большинство сутт.




> Совершенно верно. Это обычный язык. У меня дочка сейчас начинает говорить и использует эту лексику.


Если читать на пали, скажем, джатаку, она поймет основной смысл?

----------


## AlexMF

> Именно. Я это и пытаюсь сказать.


Когда кто-то скажет по-английски "Operation system of computer", не надо учить английский, чтобы понять значение этой фразы. 
Когда индус из определенных провинций (где говорят на санскрите и пали) слышит топовые новости по тайскому ТВ, ему не надо учить тайский, чтобы понять, что там говорят. 
Можно говорить о том, что английский - часть русского. Можно это не говорить. Независимо от того, что сказать, мы не перестанем понимать фразу "Operation system of computer", а тот индус не перестанет понимать топовые новости по тайскому ТВ. 
Т.е. можно долго спорить о том, что является частью чего, но на операционную систему компьютера это никак не повлияет. К тому же, она создана для того, чтобы ею пользовались, а не обсуждали происхождение слов, которые ее именуют. )) Слов можно придумать много, но свойства ОС от этого не изменятся.

----------


## До

> Очень интересно. А русский алфавит тоже начинается как "ко, кхо, кхо, кхо..."? ))


Зачем ему начинаться на "ко, кхо, кхо, кхо..."? На "ко, кхо, кхо, кхо..." пусть начианается тайский алфавит. Пали начинается на "а", как и русский. А согласные на "к, кх, г, гх...". В русском порядок пришлось оставить один, ведь в него включено много и других алфавитов, это удивительное явление русского языка называется транскрипция (и транслитерация). (Но если не по ходить пару часов в лаптях натирая мозоли, то его не понять.)

----------

Huandi (09.10.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Но всё таки грамматика языка абсолютно разная это не может не сказываться.

----------


## Huandi

> Можно говорить о том, что английский - часть русского.


Ну если пали в таком смысле часть тайского, то все не так интересно, как мне показалось. Спасибо за интересную информацию, мне эта тема была вообще не знакома.

----------


## До

> Когда индус из определенных провинций (где говорят на санскрите и пали) слышит топовые новости по тайскому ТВ, ему не надо учить тайский, чтобы понять, что там говорят.


Странно, а вот в статье про тайский пали на википедии написано:



> In Thailand, Sanskrit is read out using the Thai values for all the consonants (so ค is read as kha and not [ga]), which makes Thai spoken Sanskrit *incomprehensible* to sanskritists not trained in Thailand.

----------


## Топпер

> Когда кто-то скажет по-английски "Operation system of computer", не надо учить английский, чтобы понять значение этой фразы.


А вот, напримрер фразу:"Words can think of many, but the properties of the OS will not change" мне без переводчика уже никак не понять: "Слов можно придумать много, но свойства ОС от этого не изменятся."

Потому учёные монахи и изучают пали. Что от многих слов и смысл сильно меняется.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

Я сейчас пил кофе, и мне в голову пришла одна мысль. Наша дискуссия похожа на обсуждение, какой рукой лучше держать чашку кофе, как будто это серьезно повлияет на содержимое чашки.  И вместе с тем никто так и не решится попробовать кофе.  :Smilie: 
Раньше я читал много литературы по буддизму, и у меня была такая куча вопросов, на которые я не мог найти ответа в них. С каждым разом я уходил в такие дебри словоблудия, откуда не было видно выхода. И однажды у меня появилась возможность задавать эти вопросы тем, в чьей компетенции сомневаться не приходилось. В большинстве случаев я получал такой ответ: "Иди и делай то, что тебе сейчас положено делать". Я это делал, и вопросы куда-то исчезали и больше не рождались в голове. Приходило понимание сути того, над чем я ломал голову, и это понимание сильно отличалось от того, что я считал верным раньше. Я просто взял и выпил ту чашку кофе, и даже не помню, какой рукой я ее взял, поскольку это совсем неважно.

----------

Zom (09.10.2009), Аминадав (09.10.2009), Ануруддха (09.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

AlexMF, есть маленькая такая вероятность, что вместо "выхода из дебрей" лишь сформировалось мнение о "выходе из дебрей"...  :Big Grin:

----------


## AlexMF

> Если читать на пали, скажем, джатаку, она поймет основной смысл?


Думаю, вряд ли, т.к. ей всего 2,5 года.  :Smilie:  А вот жена понимает смысл, хотя некоторые слова ей незнакомы. 




> AlexMF, есть маленькая такая вероятность, что вместо "выхода из дебрей" лишь сформировалось мнение о "выходе из дебрей"


Я не исключаю этого. Поэтому я, пожалуй, воспользуюсь предложением центра изучения дхаммы и пали для продолжения обучения и сдачи экзаменов на степень. Правда, получится это не раньше следующего года.




> Потому учёные монахи и изучают пали. Что от многих слов и смысл сильно меняется.


Учится - это всегда полезно.  :Smilie: 




> Странно, а вот в статье про тайский пали на википедии написано:


Мне тоже это кажется странным. Достаточно сравнить тайский алфавит и деванагари, начать изучение тайского языка, и все станет на свои места.  :Smilie: 




> Ну если пали в таком смысле часть тайского, то все не так интересно


На самом деле, все гораздо интереснее. Если бы мы говорили "операционная система", записывая эти слова как "оперэйшн систем", то это было бы больше похоже на связку пали и тайского языков.

----------


## Топпер

> Раньше я читал много литературы по буддизму, и у меня была такая куча вопросов, на которые я не мог найти ответа в них. С каждым разом я уходил в такие дебри словоблудия, откуда не было видно выхода. И однажды у меня появилась возможность задавать эти вопросы тем, в чьей компетенции сомневаться не приходилось. В большинстве случаев я получал такой ответ: "Иди и делай то, что тебе сейчас положено делать". Я это делал, и вопросы куда-то исчезали и больше не рождались в голове. Приходило понимание сути того, над чем я ломал голову, и это понимание сильно отличалось от того, что я считал верным раньше. Я просто взял и выпил ту чашку кофе, и даже не помню, какой рукой я ее взял, поскольку это совсем неважно.


Это от человека полностью зависит. Я почти от всех монахов с которыми общался получал подобные ответы. Но это не есть плюс. Одно дело, когда люди бывает задают совершенно левые вопросы по типу того "как вы отниситесь к пятой расе атлантов"? Здесь, действительно, не грех человека отослать к кайлу или в ниситхасаматхи. Другое дело, когда вопросы по теории буддизма задаёшь и видишь, что сам "учитель" ответа не знает. Бывает и ещё более худший случай (тоже не раз наблюдал), когда понимаешь, что "Большой Аджан" вообще не понимает о чём речь.

----------

Raudex (16.05.2010), Аминадав (09.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

AlexMF, а вот если сказать тайцу, скажем "паннявудхо", какой смысл родится в его сознании? Однозначно поймет смысл, не переспросит?

----------


## AlexMF

> AlexMF, а вот если сказать тайцу, скажем "паннявудхо", какой смысл родится в его сознании? Однозначно поймет смысл, не переспросит?


Ради эксперимента задал этот вопрос жене и сразу получил ответ "развитое сознание". Причем, она удивилась, почему я ее об этом спрашиваю, т.к. слово не сложное.

----------


## AlexMF

> Честно скажу: из всех тхреавадинских монахов которых я видел. Только Аджан Дхаммаджоти и Аджан Сумедхо произвели впечатление. Один большой учёностью, второй практикой. Но оба они не тайцы. Среди тайцев мне вообще знающих монахов не попадалось. Только отсылатели практиковать


Среди европейцев очень много любителей поговорить.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexMF

> Это от человека полностью зависит. Я почти от всех монахов с которыми общался получал подобные ответы. Но это не есть плюс. Одно дело, когда люди бывает задают совершенно левые вопросы по типу того "как вы отниситесь к пятой расе атлантов"?


Видимо, у меня были вопросы из этой же серии. ))

----------


## Huandi

> Ради эксперимента задал этот вопрос жене и сразу получил ответ "развитое сознание". Причем, она удивилась, почему я ее об этом спрашиваю, т.к. слово не сложное.


Всё, Вы победили.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Среди европейцев очень много любителей поговорить.


Аджан Дхаммаджоти не европеец. Малайский китаец учившийся на Ланке.

----------


## Топпер

> Всё, Вы победили.


Ещё бы "панньявудхо" переводилось, как "развитое сознание" и вообще хорошо было бы  :Smilie:

----------

Raudex (16.05.2010)

----------


## Аминадав

> Честно скажу: из всех тхреавадинских монахов которых я видел. Только Аджан Дхаммаджоти и Аджан Сумедхо произвели впечатление. Один большой учёностью, второй практикой. Но оба они не тайцы.


А что Вы думаете о досточтимом Джаясаро?

----------


## Huandi

> Ещё бы "панньявудхо" переводилось, как "развитое сознание" и вообще хорошо было бы


Да все так и есть. Vuddhi, vuddha - старый, развитый, возвышенный и т.п.  Тут от рассандхачивания зависит, "меч\оружие" (aavudha ) в другом варианте возникает.  Только "мудрость" конечно, а не сознание.

----------


## Топпер

> А что Вы думаете о досточтимом Джаясаро?


А что о нем думать? Просто монах. Вроде бы хороший монах. Но великого учительства я в нём не увидел. Но и плохого ничего тоже сказать не могу.

----------

Аминадав (09.10.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Только "мудрость" конечно, а не сознание.


Быть может подразумевалось "сознавание" ) Это и есть буддийская мудрость - правильно сознать, в отличие от русского более широкого эквивалента.

----------


## AlexMF

Это может быть и мудрость, смотря в каком контексте рассматривать. По-тайски это может звучать и как สมองพัฒนา, _са-монг пхаттхана_, что в русском будет эквивалентно фразе "развитой мозг" в наиболее общем понятии. Моя фраза "развитое сознание" - жалкая попытка донести смысл русскими буквами. Меня не учили на переводчика, я учил тайский как родной, т.е. не переводить, а понимать. Поэтому мне сложно находить эквиваленты в русской речи. Это может быть и мудрость в том числе, т.к. она зависит от развития интеллектуального потенциала (принято считать, что из мозга, хотя, это может быть условным определением). Сейчас мне кажется, что я нашел удачный перевод - развитой интеллект.
А вот слова "сознавание" в русском языке нет. )) Ну, не по-русски это как-то звучит. Хотя, я сам знаю русский так себе, и на истину не претендую.

----------


## Huandi

> Это может быть и мудрость, смотря в каком контексте рассматривать.


Значений много, но как сознание, в строгом смысле слова, не используется. Просто смысл примерно похож, и для спора у меня не было повода. Да и все равно без правильного написания можно только примерно догадываться, что за слово.

----------


## Топпер

> А что Вы думаете о досточтимом Джаясаро?


Из несомненных плюсов могу добавить ещё то, что он умеет чётко формулировать мысль и многие "европейские" вопросы понимает. Соответственно может дать исчерпывающий ответ. В целом его лекции и поведение, как монаха понравились.

----------

Аминадав (09.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Сейчас мне кажется, что я нашел удачный перевод - развитой интеллект.


Ближе, но для интеллекта есть отдельные термины - с корнем "мано" обычно.

----------


## AlexMF

> Ближе, но для интеллекта есть отдельные термины - с корнем "мано" обычно.


_Манта_ มันตา (пали) - разум, интеллект (книжный вариант, высокий стиль)
_Мана_ มานะ (пали) - настойчивость, упорство (повседневн. лексика)
_Мана оттхон_ มานะอดทน (пали) - терпение, терпеливость (повседневн.)

----------


## Huandi

> _Манта_ มันตา (пали) - разум, интеллект (книжный вариант, высокий стиль)
> _Мана_ มานะ (пали) - настойчивость, упорство (повседневн. лексика)
> _Мана оттхон_ มานะอดทน (пали) - терпение, терпеливость (повседневн.)


Вот читайте

----------


## Юй Кан

Вне контекста переводить полисемантическое сочетание?.. %)

----------


## Аминадав

Пали-восточнославянские соответствия:
http://dhamma.ru/paali/etimolog.htm

Иногда бывают смешные соответствия, вроде этот - этад (пали), когда - када (пали).

В интернете есть англоязычная статья по поводу того, как изменилось значение палийских слов в тайском языке, но я ее не смог сейчас найти. Если интересно - спросите у Ассаджи, думаю, что он эту статью тоже читал.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Манта มันตา (пали) - разум, интеллект (книжный вариант, высокий стиль)


Это кстати скорее другое слово, производное от аналога санскритского мантра (манта) - мантар, знаток мантр, и затем уже от него переход на "мудрость" вообще. Слово не очень буддийское.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это кстати скорее другое слово, производное от аналога санскритского мантра (манта) - мантар, знаток мантр, и затем уже от него переход на "мудрость" вообще. Слово не очень буддийское.


Откуда информация по санскр. _манта_ и _мантар_?
Пояснение: вчера раз безуспешно минут десять бился с varNamantardhaapya, пока не сообразил, что тутошний mantar = antar с сандхи предыдущего varNam.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Откуда информация по санскр. _манта_ и _мантар_?


Хм, я же не помню откуда что знаю. Вот тут есть что-то подобное .

----------


## Юй Кан

Так это не санскрит, а пали!  :Smilie: 
А в санскрите такого слова как mantar нету... Как и manta.

----------


## AlexMF

> Пали-восточнославянские соответствия:
> http://dhamma.ru/paali/etimolog.htm
> 
> Иногда бывают смешные соответствия, вроде этот - этад (пали), когда - када (пали).
> 
> В интернете есть англоязычная статья по поводу того, как изменилось значение палийских слов в тайском языке, но я ее не смог сейчас найти. Если интересно - спросите у Ассаджи, думаю, что он эту статью тоже читал.


Мне сложно тут привести порядка 10.000 регулярно употребляемых в тайском пали-санскритких слов. 
Я общался с уважаемым Ассаджи по этому вопросу, поскольку меня удивил притянутый за уши английский перевод одного бота (Оценка утренней трапезы): "Основательно рефлексируя (или "вдумчиво осознавая" как еще один вариант)... ", в то время, когда речь идет об визуальной оценке качества еды для того, чтобы банально не отравиться или не съесть чего-либо дурманящего. Ни о какой вдумчивости или основательной рефлексии нет ни слова. Под эти термины можно притянуть вообще все, что угодно, хоть свидетелей Иеговы, хоть 5-ую цивилизацию Атлантиды с инопланетянами. А вот визуальная оценка качества еды - обязательная процедура после питхапата перед трапезой, о чем и говорится в боте. Поэтому англоязычные источники не вызывают у меня доверия, там смысл сильно искажается, поскольку пытаются привнести в перевод что-то личное или перевести непереводимое на понятный для человека, выросшего в западной культуре и среди таких же западных шаблонов, язык.
Чантинг, прэйинг... ерунда какая-то. Чан - это "трапезничать" на пали. А чтение ботов канона - это никак не молитва.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.10.2009), Huandi (09.10.2009), Zom (09.10.2009), Мих (17.10.2010), Юй Кан (09.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Так это не санскрит, а пали!


Так пали и обсуждался. Про санскрит было только то, что это от "мантра".

----------

Юй Кан (09.10.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Я общался с уважаемым Ассаджи по этому вопросу, поскольку меня удивил притянутый за уши английский перевод одного бота (Оценка утренней трапезы): "Основательно рефлексируя (или "вдумчиво осознавая" как еще один вариант)... ", в то время, когда речь идет об визуальной оценке качества еды для того, чтобы банально не отравиться или не съесть чего-либо дурманящего. Ни о какой вдумчивости или основательной рефлексии нет ни слова. Под эти термины можно притянуть вообще все, что угодно, хоть свидетелей Иеговы, хоть 5-ую цивилизацию Атлантиды с инопланетянами. А вот визуальная оценка качества еды - обязательная процедура после питхапата перед трапезой, о чем и говорится в боте. Поэтому англоязычные источники не вызывают у меня доверия, там смысл сильно искажается, поскольку пытаются привнести в перевод что-то личное или перевести непереводимое на понятный для человека, выросшего в западной культуре и среди таких же западных шаблонов, язык.
> Чантинг, прэйинг... ерунда какая-то. Чан - это "трапезничать" на пали. А чтение ботов канона - это никак не молитва.


Речь о переводе словасочетания *Paṭisaṃkhā yoniso / ปะฏิสังขา โยนิโส*
Хотите снова поднять эту тему?))) Я не думаю что тайский перевод не верный, скорее всего он просто шире, ясное дело что осматривать еду важно и нужно, но тут речь именно о "вдумчивом размышлении" , а "инвентаризация еды" уже притянута за уши

Напомню всю патху (или как Вы говорите "бот" :Smilie: )




> paṭisaṃkhā yoniso cīvaraṃ paṭisevāmi
> yāvadeva sītassa paṭighātāya
> uṇhassa paṭighātāya
> ḍaṃsamakasavātātapasiriṃsapasamphassānaṃ
> paṭighātāya
> yāvadeva hirikopinapaṭicchādanatthaṃ
> 
> paṭisaṃkhā yoniso piṇḍapātaṃ paṭisevāmi
> neva dvāya na madāya na maṇḍanāya
> ...





> ปะฏิสังขา โยนิโส จีวะรัง ปะฏิเสวามิ, ยาวะเทวะ สีตัสสะ
> ปะฏิฆาตายะ, อุณ๎หัสสะ ปะฏิฆาตายะ, ฑังสะมะกะสะวาตาตะปะ-
> สิริงสะปะสัมผัสสานัง ปะฏิฆาตายะ, ยาวะเทวะ หิริโกปินะปะฏิจฉา-
> ทะนัตถัง ฯ
> 	ปะฏิสังขา โยนิโส ปิณฑะปาตัง ปะฏิเสวามิ, เนวะ ท๎วายะ
> นะ มะทายะ นะ มัณฑะนายะ นะ วิภูสะนายะ, ยาวะเทวะ อิมัสสะ
> กายัสสะ ฐิติยา ยาปะนายะ วิหิงสุปะระติยา พรัหมะจะริยานุคคะหายะ,
> อิติ ปุราณัญจะ เวทะนัง ปะฏิหังขามิ นะวัญจะ เวทะนัง นะ
> อุปปาเทสสามิ, ยาต๎รา จะ เม ภะวิสสะติ อะนะวัชชะตา จะ
> ...


Даже не вдаваясь в подробности видно что все 4 строфы про монашеские предметы начинается с Paṭisaṃkhā yoniso, если во второй строфе визуальная оценка качества пищи, то значит в первой оценка качесва Чивары которая и так уже надета, в третьей жилья, которое вовсе нет никакого смысла рассматривать, с лекарствами и вовсе не понятно....

----------


## AlexMF

ปะฏิสังขา โยนิโส - _патисангкха йонисо_ - четко определив, где _патисангкха_ от _патисангкхара_ - определение, оценка, восстановление, реставрация, корректировка, _йонисо_ - четко, надлежащим образом.
Чивару таким образом поправляют надлежащим образом, а не обдумывают. )) О размышлениях ничего не сказано.
Помимо чивары неплохо бы поправить сабонг, заправив его надлежащим образом в пракот-еу, поправить ангса, четко расположить сангкхати, чтобы линеечки строчки соответствовали уровню сердца... ну, чтобы было все акуратно.
Т.е. во всех случаях можно сказать: "Внеся корректировку надлежащим образом, ... " В пище - это оценка и сортировка, в одежде - это правильно и акуратно ее надевать (то, чему учат молодых монахов в первую очередь, в первый же день упасомбот).

----------


## Raudex

А "чего определив" то? Где про качество речь?
По словарю Риса_дэвиса : патисангка: reflection, judg-ment, consideration 
рефлексия, оценивание, размышление

----------


## Raudex

И чивару как раз "обдумывают" - а именно - "зачем мы её носим?" Так вот зачем: что б защищаться от холода, жары, мух и тд... далее по тексту

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.10.2009)

----------


## Raudex

и вообще, эта патха из утренней церемонии, еда ещё не собрана, её ещё только предстоить собрать, а щас о ней только думают)))) есть аналогичная вечерняя, так вот там поют уже в прошедшем времени
"Ajja mayā apaccavekkhitvā yo piṇḍapatto paribhutto..." "Та еда, что сегодня был собрана и использована сугубо для выживания и ни как не для веселья... итд..."

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (09.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

)))) Понимаете, если монахи будут думать, зачем они кушают или надевают одежду вместо того, чтобы кушать и корректно одеваться, будет разруха. )))
Когда Вы попробуете одеться правильно, то поймете через эту практику, какой смысл имеет фраза _патисангка йонисо тиваранг патисевами_. Вы это поймете на себе в первые 5 минут. ))) Хотя, перед тем, как одеться, надо хорошо подумать, иначе не получиться одеться акуратно. ))) 

Слово "качество" в строке отсутсвует. Есть "оценка надлежащим образом". Как оценивать таким вот образом, Вас научат в первый же день упасомбот, а на следующее утро продемонстрируют наглядно, как оценить, отсортировать, разложить по корзинам, что оставить себе, а что пойдет дальше и куда. Перевод этой фразы на повседневный тайский гласит เราย่อมพิจารณา...แล้ว - "мы уже проверили надлежащим образом ... (еду, полученную в бинтхабате)". Этот бот читается перед первой трапезой и называется "Бот оценки еды перед утренней трапезой".
Перед второй трапезой читается "Бот оценки элементов отходов (продуктов жизнедеятельности), параграф для второй трапезы (с 11.00 до полудня)": "Йа-тха-паттьайанг паваттамананг тхату-матта-меветанг..."
В утренних церемониях эти боты могут быть, а могут и не быть - на усмотрение ведущего церемонии, они присутствуют, как правило, в качестве повторения пройденного и для усвоения нового материала молодыми монахами.
На утренних церемониях _тхам ват чау_ читаются боты с одновременным переводом на регулярный язык для точного их понимания, это обязательно.

----------

Zom (10.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> с одновременным переводом на регулярный язык


Зачит все-таки переводят, а не просто понимают, впитав с молоком матери.

----------

До (10.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

Разумеется, не все понимают, поэтому и переводят для уточнения. К тому жу, это традиция, которой 700 с лишним лет, поэтому даже в переводе используются слова из лексики, которая ныне считается высокой, а некоторые слова в повседневной жизни уже не употребляются, лишь в подобных случаях.

----------


## До

1. А как тайские колхозники понимают/переводят "_netam mama nesoham asmi na me so attā_"?

2. И еще как соотносится _анатта_, которую вы переводите однозначно как "_не принадлежащее мне_" с такими саккая-диттхи: "rūpam attato samanupassati, rūpavantam vā attānam, attani vā rūpam, rupasmim vā attānam". И соответственно противоположная им _анатта_.

----------


## AlexMF

1. В таком написании, боюсь, что никак не понимают. Я тоже, к сожалению.  :Smilie: 
2. Это не я перевожу, этому переводу минимум 700 лет.

----------


## Huandi

> 1. В таком написании, боюсь, что никак не понимают. Я тоже, к сожалению.


А в таком "sabbam  rūpam netam mama nesohamasmi na meso attā'ti"?

----------


## До

> 1. В таком написании, боюсь, что никак не понимают. Я тоже, к сожалению. 
> 2. Это не я перевожу, этому переводу минимум 700 лет.


1. _Netam mama, nesoham-asmi, na me so attā_.
2. Разве тут есть противоречие с моим вопросом? Перефразирую, имеет ли противоположный (правильный) взгляд к описанным во фразе "rūpam attato samanupassati, rūpavantam vā attānam, attani vā rūpam, rupasmim vā attānam" к _анатта_? (Это формулировка 4х саккая-диттхи (они-же _аттану-диттхи_) по отношению одной лишь рупа-кхандхи). Не иметь этих взглядов по отношению рупа-кхандхи будет ли взгляд соотвествующий _анатта_ по отношению рупа-кхандхи?




> รูปังอะนัตตา รูปไม่ใช่ตัวตน - рупанг анатта, тело (форма), не принадлежащее мне


Другими словами, признаёте ли вы, что _анатта рупы_, это будет отсутствие всех 4х саккая-диттхи (=аттану-диттхи) по отношению рупы, или только одного какого-то из них?

Если вы это признаете, то ваш однозначный «колхозный» перевод не стыкуется со смыслом этих правильных и ложных воззрений.

----------


## AlexMF

Видите ли, в фразе _рупанг анатта_ всего 2 слова, довольно простых. Мы же тут уже написали 8 страниц, серьезно осложнив ситуацию. )) 
К тому же, чне сложно понимать те фразы, что написаны латиницей. Для меня это примерно как _аккордингту зе-конвеншинал нэрратив ситтхартхаготама возбон инзесити ов-лумбини эраундзейиа 563 эндрэизид ин-капилавасту бос-ин модендэйнепал_.  :Smilie:  Поэтому у меня не возникает сходу никаких ассоциаций с этим набором символов. Как разберусь, о чем идет речь, я отвечу, ок?

----------

Юй Кан (12.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Вставьте латиницу сюда и получите деванагари.

----------


## AlexMF

Это не легче. )) Я не пользуюсь деванагари.
Тут же надо понять, что за слова написаны. Напр. _сакая_ สักยะ/สักกะ - это название королевского рода, откуда родом Будда, а _саккаая_สักกาย - собственная индивидуальность, личность; сам. _Диттхи_ ดิถี - день по лунному календарю,  а _дит(-тха)_ ดิฐ - пребывать. _Кхандхи_ как คันถ - канон; как คันธ - аромат, запах; как ขันธ์ - один из пяти элементов бытия; как ขันที - евнух, а как ขันตี кханти - терпимость.
Вот и разбираюсь, что имеется ввиду. Обожжите. У нас, колхозников, все чуть-чуть не так.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Я не пользуюсь деванагари.


Вы же недавно тут говорили, что если присмотреться, то в тайском те же буквы и есть? 

И слова довольно простые, вроде, должны быть понятными на слух.

----------


## До

> Тут же надо понять, что за слова написаны.


Это точная запись на пали, без разночтений, пропусков или вставок букв.




> Для меня это примерно как аккордингту зе-конвеншинал нэрратив


Забавно, что вы нам сами предлагали читать "пали" в подобном виде:



> "Пхра бат сом дет пхра тьау ю хуа сонг пхра каруна прот клау рап лук сыа чау бан кхау вай най кхвам упатхам(п) пхра бором-ма рачанукхро(х)..."


И в таком виде:



> เมื่อวันที่ ๑๙ มีนาคม ๒๕๑๙หลังจากที่พระองค์และสมเด็จพระนางเจ้า ฯ พระบรมราชินีนาถ ได้เสด็จ ฯ ทอดพระเมตรกิจการของลูกเสือชาวบ้าน และทรงพระกรุณาโปรดเกล้า ฯ ...


Но это к слову.

Те фразы можно ввести в поиск и выдаст сто ссылок на сутты и пр.
http://www.google.com/search?q=Netam...+na+me+so+atta
http://www.google.com/search?q=r%C5%...+samanupassati

----------


## AlexMF

> Это точная запись на пали, без разночтений, пропусков или вставок букв.


Это не точная запись на пали, а латинская транслитерация, а точнее, романизация канона. Я до сих пор не разберу некоторые слова, поскольку никогда не занимался этим типом транслитерации. Напр., в слове _диттхи_ какое из шести _тх_ используется? Обе гласных краткие? От этого зависит значение слова. С двумя "д" я разберусь, какое именно используется. И так по половине слов. 




> Вы же недавно тут говорили, что если присмотреться, то в тайском те же буквы и есть?


Это говорят справочники, а я им верю на слово.  :Smilie:  Буквы не те же, а заимствованные и стилизованные под остальные буквы алфавита. 




> И слова довольно простые, вроде, должны быть понятными на слух.


Это нехватка опыта.

Немного терпения, господа.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> Это не точная запись на пали, а латинская транслитерация, а точнее, романизация канона.


Нет, это запись пали латиницей. Язык тот же, буквы те же, только алфавит другой.




> Напр., в слове диттхи какое из шести тх используется? Обе гласных краткие?


Да, часто теряется длительность букв. Но, как правило, длинные пишут как "ā", "A" или для пали еще "aa". А в данном случае вполне понятно, что именно за "диттхи" просто по контексту.

----------


## AlexMF

> Язык тот же, буквы те же, только алфавит другой.


Буквы не те же. Одной латинской th можно обозначить шесть различных букв, и в каждом случае это могут быть либо разные слова, либо бессмыслица. Пример - ยะทา и ยะถา записываются латиницей одинаково, ya-thā, а значения у слов разные, т.е. это два разных слова.
Есть у меня подозрение, что _диттхи_ - это ทิฐิ - 1. точка зрения; 2. упорство, упрямство. 
Я луше проконсультируюсь у своих чуть попозже. Сейчас не разорваться сразу на несколько дел.

----------


## Топпер

Шесть букв *тайского* алфавита?

----------


## AlexMF

Шесть букв тайского алфавита, и шесть букв деванагари, три из которых используются регулярно в данном качестве, а еще три могут читаться как "тх" в зависимости от слова.

Любезный До,
каруна атхибай ной кхрап, где вы взяли это караоке: ""rūpam attato samanupassati, rūpavantam vā attānam, attani vā rūpam, rupasmim vā attānam"? Это ужас какой-то. Где пхинтху? Ладно, читать слитные слова мне не привыкать, но пхинтху-то где? Я мозг сломал пополам, теперь у меня есть 2 половины, левая и правая. ))) Но догадался об отсутствии  пхинтху только с 30-го раза. А это ведь совсем другие слова. 
Хотите услышать, как звучит _дитхи_? )) Как я и предполагал, это ทืฐิ. Как Вы различаете это в латинице? Кто так пишет?..
Фух... остальное завтра. _Анатта_ в том числе.

----------


## Топпер

> Шесть букв тайского алфавита, и шесть букв деванагари, три из которых используются регулярно в данном качестве, а еще три могут читаться как "тх" в зависимости от слова.


А в классическом пали есть все шесть?

----------


## До

> Это не точная запись на пали, а латинская транслитерация, а точнее, романизация канона.


Это точная, научная запись на пали. Если лично вы не открыли, что-то новое в лингвистике.

(Я только заменил там некоторые окончания ṃ на m, так как они не отображались в браузере.)




> Напр., в слове _диттхи_ какое из шести _тх_ используется?  Обе гласных краткие?


sakkāya-diṭṭhi. _Тх_ всего два в пали: th и ṭh.
Обе гласных краткие i.




> Одной латинской th можно обозначить шесть различных букв


Возможно так в тайском, но не в пали.

----------


## До

> Любезный До,
> каруна атхибай ной кхрап, где вы взяли это караоке: ""rūpam attato samanupassati, rūpavantam vā attānam, attani vā rūpam, rupasmim vā attānam"? Это ужас какой-то. Где пхинтху? Ладно, читать слитные слова мне не привыкать, но пхинтху-то где? Я мозг сломал пополам, теперь у меня есть 2 половины, левая и правая. ))) Но догадался об отсутствии  пхинтху только с 30-го раза. А это ведь совсем другие слова.


С бинду там только окончания (-ṃ), я не смог их набрать в браузере, сейчас научился:

*netaṃ mama, nesoham-asmi, na me so attā*.

*rūpaṃ attato samanupassati, rūpavantaṃ vā attānaṃ, attani vā rūpaṃ, rupasmim vā attānaṃ*.




> Хотите услышать, как звучит _дитхи_? )) Как я и предполагал, это ทืฐิ. Как Вы различаете это в латинице? Кто так пишет?..


Различаем просто - так как понятно о чем речь, можно найти употребление в каноне и слова ditthi без "т с точкой" нет. Чудестны мир латиницы, да, но вы же тоже на русском пишете без диакритики.

ps. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...rningpali.html

----------

Huandi (13.10.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> "Йа-тха-паттьайанг паваттамананг тхату-матта-меветанг..."


Давайте всё таки наведём прорядок с тайским написанием пали, 
в данном случае та романизация которую вы тут критикуете, она вполне чёткая и принята международно, если вы считаете что она не правильная, то уж проверьте, с сингальским написание пали она ни разу не конфликтует (а сингальский, согласитесь, куда ближе к пали и санскриту чем тайский, и их произношение можно считать эталонным)

Тайская запись пали также вполне чёткая
Почитайте внимательно здесь http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_al...skrit_and_Pali

Я к тому что если в слове использовалась например буква "พ" то если слово тайское читать её надо обязательно как "Б" а не "пх", то что тайцы всё равно читают как "пх" - это сугубо на их совести.
тоже самое с "ฑ" = "ḍ", "ฒ"="ḍh" - ретрофлексивная "Д" похожая на английское звонкое "Th" , "ท" = "d", "ธ" = "dh" - обчная "Д" похожая на русскую и тд.  Это не "Тх", хотя таец наверняка не станет вникать и прочтёт как Тх, тем более что фонетически звуков-то схожесть есть

Генезис понятен, либо в древности พ реально читалось как Б но потом видоизменилось фонетически, либо было решено читать как Б, но люди они есть люди, они знают эту букву как "Тх" и  читать иначе для них нелогично.

есть ещё примеры,  в статье всё расписано

У меня есть в большом количестве примеры песнопений записанные сингальским письмом там полный порядок с фонетикой (ну разве что мелкие исключения есть)
и если аналогичные тайские-палийские стансы конвертить в латиницу по вышеуказанным правилам и соответсвующе читать, то с сингальскими разночтений почти нет, разве что сингалы не слепливают слова в большие блоки как тайцы

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.10.2009), Huandi (13.10.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Насчёт Пхинтху и Ямаккана - для тех кто не в курсе это аналоги Вирама из девангари, сингальского и прочих брахми
как я понял изучая тайский служебник - вирам опускают по причине того что при записи пали звук короткий "А" всегда записывают явным образом (2мя вариантами ), необходимость отменять его не возникает.
вот пример ยะถาปัจจะยัง один вариант для открытого слога другой для закрытого.
Но это конечно же вносит путаницу, потому что когда в одной книжке встречаются сразу 2 разных системы записи, то расшифровать становится довольно сложно.
например вот запсиь слова мангала в моей книжке встречается двумя способами มังคะละ и มงคล 
оба правильные в зависимости от того какой способ записи принят

----------

Huandi (13.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> А в классическом пали есть все шесть?


В классическом пали используются все 6. В тайской записи пали они довольно сильно различаются, и это будут разные слова. Как дифференцируют эти написания в латинице, я не представляю. 

Raudex, хорошая статья, правильная. Но мы говорим не о произношении, а о написании. Пример любезного До - дитхи - это могут быть 3 разных слова, в зависимости от того, какие "д" и "тх" использованы в написании. А так же разница между m (как "м") и mฺ (как "нг") весьма существенна, это тоже будут разные слова. И в данной ситуации есть один немаловажный нюанс - если перепутать букву в написании и прочитать слово, очень мало кто догадается, что буква перепутана, даже несмотря на фонетическую схожесть. Как верно было замечено в статье, произношение ряда букв фонетически видоизменилось и стало практически единым для ряда согласных. Но только фонетически, т.е. при произношении, сами буквы от этого не стали одинаковыми. Как в написании, так и в голове каждая буква должна быть четко определена, т.к. слова с различными "тх", к примеру", могут читаться по-разному. Напр. ทิฐิ ทิธิ ฐิฑิ и т.д. можно записать латиницей только как thithi (или dithi), а читаться эти слова будут по-разному.  :Smilie:  Это раз. Два - это если перепутать букву, то вряд ли кому прийдет в голову поставить другую только из-за фонетического сходства, т.к. фонетическое сходство одной буквы не является критерием определения слова, как бы это не показалось странным. 
Так что я могу только порадоваться ваше за умение четко определять значение слова, написанного латиницей. Для меня это значение не будет очевидным, т.к. я знаю три разных dithi, друг с другом никак не связанных, причем то слово, которое тут имелось ввиду с написанием dithi ну никак не коррелируется с произношением этого слова. 

Про _анатта_ все еще интересно или больше не надо?  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

нет, дитхи в данном случае это ทิฏฐิ = diṭṭhi
и без вариантов
IAST хорошая система латинизации, но у неё есть один недостаток, диакритические знаки , точки и палочки над и под буквами часто теряются от неумелой конвертации))))

а без них , вы правы, можно просто спутать слово

----------


## Huandi

> можно просто спутать слово


Когда есть с чем.

Про вирамы на латинице понравилось.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> В классическом пали используются все 6. В тайской записи пали они довольно сильно различаются, и это будут разные слова. Как дифференцируют эти написания в латинице, я не представляю.


Странно. Я вот вижу 2 т и 2 д

----------


## Raudex

пардон, не сразу сообразил, Вы "пхинтху" по аналогии обозвали нижнюю точку под "M" "D" "Т" "N" "L" это другая тема, к тому же пхинтху рисуют чуть справа, а точки из IAST по центру
Да, согласен, "Нг" - это другой звук, причём его ещё и 2 мя разными способами пишут *ṃ* и *ṅ*
а в тайском это ง и как ни странно аналог анусвары - называется "nikhahit", обозначается кружком
я лично ни разу не встречал этот кружок отдельно, только как –ำ

----------


## Raudex

> Странно. Я вот вижу 2 т и 2 д


Бханте поглядите статейку, там несколько больших таблиц по правилам чтения тайских букв
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thai_alphabet
повторюсь, то что мы привыкли читать в IAST как 4 разные буквы - тайцы читают одинаково, как Тх, отсюда и беспорядок

----------


## Raudex

Всё верно их именно 6
ฐ thà [ṭha]
ฑ thá [ḍa]
ฒ thá [ḍha]
ถ thà [tha]
ท thá [da]
ธ thá [dha]

----------


## Топпер

> я лично ни разу не встречал этот кружок отдельно, только как –ำ


А он отдельно и не встречается. Даже при изучении алфавита сразу вместе учат.

----------


## Raudex

> Когда есть с чем.


На слух , особенно если не знать чётко палийское слово или тайское, полагаю, реально спутать

----------


## Raudex

> А он отдельно и не встречается. Даже при изучении алфавита сразу вместе учат.


Встречается, это совсем другой значок, в тайской таблице юникода он с кодом E4D, а та буква другая E33
просто она видимо реально редкая

----------


## Huandi

> На слух , особенно если не занть чётко палийское слово или тайское, полагаю, реально спутать


При чем тут на слух. Понятно ведь про какое диттхи идет речь тут в треде. Непонятно, к чему Алекс вообще стал искать разные написания и варианты.

----------


## Zom

> Генезис понятен, либо в древности พ реально читалось как Б но потом видоизменилось фонетически, либо было решено читать как Б, но люди они есть люди, они знают эту букву как "Тх" и читать иначе для них нелогично.


В тайском кстати есть отдельная чёткая буква со звуков Б - "Бо Баймай".
Но вообще я согласен с идеей о том, что тайский язык пора реформировать -)))

----------


## Raudex

> В тайском кстати есть отдельная чёткая буква со звуков Б - "Бо Баймай".
> Но вообще я согласен с идеей о том, что тайский язык пора реформировать -)))


Не такая уж и чёткая, например в конце слога это П (пример "Краап")
В записи пали изредко встречал Бо Баймай как П также и в начале слога
например piṇḍapāto обычно пишут ปิณฑะปาโต
но иногда попадается и บิณฑบาต

----------

Morris Allan (13.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> пардон, не сразу сообразил, Вы "пхинтху" по аналогии обозвали нижнюю точку под "M" "D" "Т" "N" "L" это другая тема, к тому же пхинтху рисуют чуть справа, а точки из IAST по центру
> Да, согласен, "Нг" - это другой звук, причём его ещё и 2 мя разными способами пишут *ṃ* и *ṅ*
> а в тайском это ง и как ни странно аналог анусвары - называется "nikhahit", обозначается кружком
> я лично ни разу не встречал этот кружок отдельно, только как –ำ


-ำ - это _ам_, а -ํ это да, _никкхахит_, "капля росы", читается как _-анг_ (-ัง), если больше нет гласной и просто как "нг" (ง), если в слоге есть гласная, напр. บุํ читается как บุง.
_Пхинту_ - машинная замена маркера _йоммакан_ -๎, значение то же самое.

Нет, тайский язык не надо реформировать, там все в порядке. )) Там не все читается так, как может показаться (буква ฑ тоже может читаться как чистое "д", напр., в слове บัณฑิต _бандит_ - ученый, บัณฑิตย์ _бандит, бандит-та-йа (санскр.)_ - ученость. В нем каждая буковка несет смысл и рассказывает о многом. 

Ну, вернемся к теме топика.  :Smilie: 

_Анатта_ - не _атта_, не собственное «я»; то, что не принадлежит собственному «я»; не переводится как отсутствие «я».
_Анатта_ обладает одной простой особенностью - она (оно?) имеет такое же происхождение, как любая _сангкхара_.
_Анатта_ именуется таким образом из-за своих следующих свойств:

1. имеет свободный статус, имеет пустую природу, что делает невозможным натуральное, настоящее, естественное состояние, т.к. для натурального состояния должны быть собраны вместе 4 первоэлемента, а в случае анатта связи между ними разрываются

2. нет того, кому бы что либо принадлежало

3. не во власти - не существует законов природы в приказном порядке от кого-либо, нет того, кто сможет приказать быть тому, чего нет в природе, например, никто не во власти повлиять на естественные изменения (старение, напр.)

4. несовместимо с понятием _атта_ - имеет противоположное, антагонистическое  значение по отношению к _атта_. 

Источник - Словарь для студентов, изучающих курс буддизма, с объяснением значения терминов, 3-е издание от 2551 г. под редакцией Пхра Дхаммакиттивонга (Тхонгди Суратечо, 9-я ученая степень в области буддизма).

Пали-санскритсткий префикс «ан-» - точный аналог латинскому «а-» (социальный - асоциальный).

Проще показать значение _анатта_ на примере. Напр., _руппанг анатта_ - тело, не принадлежащее мне. Т.е. когда я помру, я не смогу забрать свое тело куда бы то ни было, оно останется там, где ему положено быть. Поэтому оно изначально не мое, я его взял в прокат. ))

----------

Morris Allan (13.10.2009), Raudex (13.10.2009), Ануруддха (13.10.2009), Юй Кан (13.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> Насчёт Пхинтху и Ямаккана - для тех кто не в курсе это аналоги Вирама из девангари, сингальского и прочих брахми
> как я понял изучая тайский служебник - вирам опускают по причине того что при записи пали звук короткий "А" всегда записывают явным образом (2мя вариантами ), необходимость отменять его не возникает.


_Пхинту_ или _йоммакан_ используют в случаях выделения слога (раскрытием одиночной согласной или закрытием той согласной, которая могла бы нести двойную функцию - закрывать один слог и открывать другой), т.к. при отсутствии этого оператора прочитать слово можно было бы двояко или попросту неверно. Напр. เทว читалось бы как _тхева_, а เทฺว читается как _тхаве_, что еще можно записать как ทะเว, транскрибируя его таким способом.




> вот пример ยะถาปัจจะยัง один вариант для открытого слога другой для закрытого.
> Но это конечно же вносит путаницу, потому что когда в одной книжке встречаются сразу 2 разных системы записи, то расшифровать становится довольно сложно.
> например вот запсиь слова мангала в моей книжке встречается двумя способами มังคะละ и มงคล 
> оба правильные в зависимости от того какой способ записи принят


Все проще, чем может показаться.
Есть правила стечения согласных, при которых слоги, состоящие из одной согласной, по умолчанию дополняются произношением гласных "о" или "а". Это, как правило, пали-санскритские слова. Гласные при этом не пишутся, но подразумеваются: http://allplanet.ru/forum/index.php/....html#msg48633 В иных словах, не попадающих под эти правила, пали-санскритские слоги при необходимости "высокого" прочтения раскрываются совсем просто.
Если знать грамматику, то такие слова читать не представляет особого труда. А когда читаешь не по буквам, а словами целиком, то тут вообще нет никаких проблем.
По поводу короткой "а", записываемой явным образом. В открытом слоге используется значок "а" (_сара а_) -ะ. В закрытом слоге короткая "а" обозначается значком _май хан-акат_ (парящий в воздухе знак) -ั.
В словах ยะถา или ยะทา (_йа-тха_) ยะ - аллитеративный префикс, он служит лишь поэтическим украшением слова и не несет иной функции.

----------

Morris Allan (13.10.2009), Raudex (13.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> При чем тут на слух. Понятно ведь про какое диттхи идет речь тут в треде. Непонятно, к чему Алекс вообще стал искать разные написания и варианты.


Только потому, что написание dithi у меня никак не ассоциируется со словом, как оно произносится.  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

AlexMF, в вашем произношении это действительно некое "тити", но вот послушайте для примера тут на 20-ой сек. (что удалось найти за 5 минут).


Перва "б" при произношении слова पण्डित (пандит) не может не порадовать.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexMF

В моем произношении это звучит так, как тут произносят, поэтому и не возникает ассоциаций с латиницей, перед глазами другие буквы, их класс, долгота гласных, оконечные согласные слогов, наличие диакритики - все, что определяет тон и фонетику вообще. Издержки местной жизни.  :Smilie:  
"Тхит-тхи" - да, так оно произносится и записывается по-тайски. Если же надо блеснуть красотой слога, сказать что-нибудь возвышенное, нужно будет произнести "дит-тхи", такова специфика речи.  :Smilie:

----------

Morris Allan (13.10.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Если же надо блеснуть красотой слога, сказать что-нибудь возвышенное, нужно будет произнести "дит-тхи", такова специфика речи.


То есть, правильное вам все-таки знакомо, несмотря на всю тайскую специфику?

----------


## До

> Источник - Словарь для студентов, изучающих курс буддизма, с объяснением значения терминов, 3-е издание от 2551 г. под редакцией Пхра Дхаммакиттивонга (Тхонгди Суратечо, 9-я ученая степень в области буддизма).


Интересно как связан этот источник с основной мыслью вашего утверждения, что _анатта_, это "не принадлежит мне".




> _Анатта_ - не _атта_, не собственное «я»; то, что не принадлежит собственному «я»; не переводится как отсутствие «я».


Это, как я понимаю, смысл который вы отстаиваете. Особо вы подчеркнули, что не переводится как "отсутствие я". А вот, что говорит ваш словарь:



> 2. нет того, кому бы что либо принадлежало


Тут утверждается отсутствие "я" (того, кому что-либо принадлежало). Это прямо противоположные утверждения. Разъясните парадокс?




> Про _анатта_ все еще интересно или *больше* не надо?


Вы ничего не написали об _анатта_ в том сообщении, а только лишь обсуждали как трудно читать пали на латинице. Не понятно как обсуждение чтения латиницы могло повлиять на обсуждение смысла анатты. Надеюсь сейчас проблема с чтением приведённых мной цитат решена, вопросы тем более остаются в силе.

----------


## AlexMF

Любезный До, я ни на чем не настаиваю.  :Smilie:  
Я процитировал словарь для студентов, изучающих дхамму в университетах. Если у Вас есть вопросы, задайте их автору словаря. Контакты есть тут http://www.thammasapa.com/ , прямо на пали, безальтернативно и прямо, и обращайтесь к нему.  :Smilie: 




> То есть, правильное вам все-таки знакомо, несмотря на всю тайскую специфику?


Оно и есть правильное, даже то, которое иногда по-тайски специфическое. 
Я не знаю, как еще объяснить... Попробуйте представить англ.фразу excuse me. Так вот, dathi в таком виде для меня звучит примерно как "из кузьмы" применительно к фразе excuse me. Ну, типа, _дат-хи_, что звучит очень неприлично.  :Smilie:  Поэтому мне сложно сходу определить, что имеется ввиду, прошу прощения.

----------

Morris Allan (13.10.2009)

----------


## Raudex

Скажите кто нибудь - у тайского  словечка พระ ("пхра" если на тайский манер или "бра" если на палийский) есть санскритско-палийское происхождение? если есть то от какого слова или корня?

----------


## AlexMF

Так это и есть пали-санскритское слово. Словари толком не дают его перевода. Это слово ставится перед именами Будды, святых (всех святых: пхра Иесу (Иисус), пхра три мурати, пхра пхрам (Брама), пхра исуан (Вишну)...), монахов, монархов и членов их семей, перед словами, обозначающими высокие ритуалы (буддийские или королевские), святые предметы и т.п.:
пхра пхуттха тьау - Будда
пхра пхуттха руп - изображения Будды, статуи Будды, медальоны с изображением Будды...
пхра бат сом дет пхра тьау йу хуа и т.д. - титул нынешнего монарха
пхра пхуттха сатсана - буддизм
пхра рача пхитхи - королевский ритуал
и т.д.

Потом, все светила на небе тоже имеют префикс _пхра_, они дают свет: 
пхра тьан - луна
пхра атит - солнце
пхра ангкхан - марс
и т.д.

Сопоставив случаи употребления _пхра_, мне показалось, что наиболее удачным был бы перевод этого слова как "светлейший". Хотя, может быть подошло бы слово "небесный".

----------


## Raudex

> Если знать грамматику, то такие слова читать не представляет особого труда. А когда читаешь не по буквам, а словами целиком, то тут вообще нет никаких проблем.
> По поводу короткой "а", записываемой явным образом. В открытом слоге используется значок "а" (_сара а_) -ะ. В закрытом слоге короткая "а" обозначается значком _май хан-акат_ (парящий в воздухе знак) -ั.
> В словах ยะถา или ยะทา (_йа-тха_) ยะ - аллитеративный префикс, он служит лишь поэтическим украшением слова и не несет иной функции.


Ну вот сами посмотрите я привёл пример Мангала (มังคะละ и มงคล)
в певом случае я спокойно по-буквам читаю 3 коротких "А" - логично,
второй случай не столь логичен, можно прочесть 3 слога, но если я не знаю слово то могу прочесть это как например ма-нга-га-ла - считая что это 4 открытых слога с опущеной "а", а могу прорчитать как 2 закрытых слога манг-ган

В нормальных письмах-абугидах типа брахми, например в сингальском и девангари используют знак Вирам, что б показать отсутсвие "а"
в тайском же, как я понял в силу традиции вирам опускают.
Сингал напишет скорее всего так (извините на сингалськом писать не буду, иначе вам придётся искать шрифт):
"m-анусвара-g-l", но может использовать букву аналог "ṅ" "m+ṅ+вирам+g+l" или спецальную лигатуру для "ṃg" - "m-лигатура-l"
во всех трёх случаях не возникнет никаких сомнений как это читать = "мангала" без вариантов, а тайском, когда в пределах одной книги слово пишется 2-мя противоречащими друг другу способами, то это имхо всётаки "присутствие" а не "отсутсвие" проблем))))

----------


## Raudex

> Так это и есть пали-санскритское слово. Словари толком не дают его перевода. Это слово ставится перед именами Будды, святых (всех святых: пхра Иесу (Иисус), пхра три мурати, пхра пхрам (Брама), пхра исуан (Вишну)...), монахов, монархов и членов их семей, перед словами, обозначающими высокие ритуалы (буддийские или королевские), святые предметы и т.п.:
> пхра пхуттха тьау - Будда
> пхра пхуттха руп - изображения Будды, статуи Будды, медальоны с изображением Будды...
> пхра бат сом дет пхра тьау йу хуа и т.д. - титул нынешнего монарха
> пхра пхуттха сатсана - буддизм
> пхра рача пхитхи - королевский ритуал
> и т.д.
> 
> Потом, все светила на небе тоже имеют префикс _пхра_, они дают свет: 
> ...


А почему Вы делаете вывод что оно именно пали-санскритское?
И пали и сансркритские словари которые я смотрю - молчат, я и предполагаю что словечко как раз чисто тайское, либо оно сильно искажено.

----------


## Юй Кан

Нашлось навскидку, дальше копать лениво...



> _Phra_ has a lot of meanings in Thai language. We call a monk “_phra_” in short form instead of _phra bikkhu_ or _phra sonk_ (พระ สงฆ์) (_Sangha_ in Sanskrit). We also call the image of the Buddha “_phra_” in short form instead of the full version of “_Phra Buddha Roop_”. _Roop_ derives from Pali word of _rupa_ meaning image as in _roop taiy_ (photograph) or _roop khien_ (drawing).
> 
> So, the word _phra_ in “_kob phra khun_” means “great”. _Khun_ in this usage means useful things, good thing, things of good value if we are given something in kind. “_Khun_” or “_phra khun_” also means assistance, help, patronage, support mentorship, care, parenthood, kindness, sympathy, and other intangible goodness.  _Phra_ is also used in “_phra ek_” for the leading male actor in a drama or a movie. _Phra rong_ means male supporting actor or _sidekick_ of the main character.


http://blog.nationmultimedia.com/print.php?id=9288

----------

Raudex (13.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> А почему Вы делаете вывод что оно именно пали-санскритское?
> И пали и сансркритские словари которые я смотрю - молчат, я и предполагаю что словечко как раз чисто тайское, либо оно сильно искажено.


В том, что я написал, все слова санскритские, за исключением двух. Думаю, что _пхра_ - тоже санскритсткое слово, его можно прочитать и как _бра_. Это высокая лексика, которая вся состоит из санскрита.




> Ну вот сами посмотрите я привёл пример Мангала (มังคะละ и มงคล)
> в певом случае я спокойно по-буквам читаю 3 коротких "А" - логично,
> второй случай не столь логичен, можно прочесть 3 слога, но если я не знаю слово то могу прочесть это как например ма-нга-га-ла - считая что это 4 открытых слога с опущеной "а", а могу прорчитать как 2 закрытых слога манг-ган


первое написание этого слова с открытыми согласными - это то, как слово звучит на пали. В таком виде оно употребляется только в канонических текстах. В обычной жизни слово трансформировалось в _монг-кхон_, читаемое по обычным правилам грамматики в 2 слога, มงคน. Никак иначе в обычной жизни его не прочитать. Поэтому видим вариант มังคะละ в теле канонического текста, а в примечании-переводе к этому тексту используется регулярное написание этого же слова มงคน. Все в порядке с логикой языка.  :Smilie:  Это как Вы в обычной жизни говорите "здраствуйте", а при официозе четко проговорите "здравствуйте"

----------


## Raudex

> В том, что я написал, все слова санскритские, за исключением двух. Думаю, что пхра - тоже санскритсткое слово, его можно прочитать и как бра. Это высокая лексика, которая вся состоит из санскрита.


походу оно тайское всё же.

----------


## AlexMF

Может быть. 
Хотя, есть слово พรหมา, Брама (Брахма). Может быть, отсюда ноги растут? Сократить тайцы могут запросто.

----------

Raudex (14.10.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> В обычной жизни слово трансформировалось в _монг-кхон_, читаемое по обычным правилам грамматики в 2 слога, มงคน. Никак иначе в обычной жизни его не прочитать. Поэтому видим вариант มังคะละ в теле канонического текста, а в примечании-переводе к этому тексту используется регулярное написание этого же слова มงคน. Все в порядке с логикой языка.


Ну вот сами посудите - я должен чётко понимать что это канон, а это примечание, и из этого уже начать делать вывод как мне читать слово.
Почему то в других письменностях слово просто *читают*, а не рещшают каки ето головоломки))) 
_монг-кхон_ - тому замечательный пример
если бы тайское письмо развиваясь не "растеряло свои вирамы", в обмен нагородив сложных правил слогообразования - такая трансформация была бы невозможна.

----------


## AlexMF

В этом есть свой смысл. Если Вы видите одно написание, сразу понятно, откуда это и как это читать. Если есть второе написание - это обычный язык. Это очень удобно.
Сложные правила словообразования - это на наш взгляд. Для них это легко, естественно.
В других письменностях читают, это да. А тут - поют ведь! Это не язык, это песня.  :Smilie:  Это не только извлекаемая фонетика, но и тоны. Это произведение, музыкальное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

Сомнительный смысл, чесно говоря, может человеку и по силам понять такую неоднозначность, то например при машинной конвертации проблемы сразу вылазят,
если в абзаце смесь слов написанных в разных системах (а это реальность, а не гипотетический пример) - мы не можем объяснить машине что тут надо читать "-ла", а тут "-ан"

----------


## AlexMF

Никаких проблем нет. Все поддается четкой логике, и это можно описать математически. Правила в языке очень четкие.
Тут уж больше с русским заморочек, пишем одно, а говорим другое (молоко-малако, удовлетворенность-удавлитворенность...).

----------


## Raudex

> В других письменностях читают, это да. А тут - поют ведь! Это не язык, это песня.  Это не только извлекаемая фонетика, но и тоны. Это произведение, музыкальное.


Ну это уже лирика пошла)))) вот во вьетнамском языке тоже тоны, а ничего, пользуют видоизменённую латиницу, пусть она и выглядит чудно, но зато человеку изучающему вьетнамский язык нет необходимости тратить время на заучивания правил чтения.

Думаете я против тайкой письменности?
Напротив, она хороша как все абугиды, но унификация некоторая ей бы не помешала.

----------


## Raudex

Напишите простой алгоритм так что б комп понимал, что тут надо читать "мангала", а тут "манган"

----------


## AlexMF

Если есть ะ, то надо читать "а". Если нет нет ะ, то не читать "а" + проверка списка исключений и переход к реестру правил.
И не _манган_, а _монгкхон_.  :Smilie:

----------


## Raudex

> Если есть ะ, то надо читать "а". Если нет нет ะ, то не читать "а" + проверка списка исключений и переход к реестру правил.
> И не _манган_, а _монгкхон_.


с таким подходом มังคะละ и มงคล будучи по сути одним словом превратяться в 2 разных

----------


## AlexMF

Не... 2, но одинаковых. ))

----------


## Raudex

Ага, ну вы-то влюблены в тайский язык и спорить с вами пожалуй что бесполезно)))))), но те кто читал тему и попытался вникнуть, думаю поняли суть проблемы.

----------


## Huandi

Может быть "пхра" это бывшее "шри"? По смыслу похоже (а по звучанию нет).

----------


## AlexMF

В тайском языке есть _шри_. Пишется как ศรี и читается как _си_. Это именно _шри_- блеск, красота, благородство, процветание, изобилие, благополучие, богатство, достоинство; Лакшми.

----------


## AlexMF

> Ага, ну вы-то влюблены в тайский язык и спорить с вами пожалуй что бесполезно)))))), но те кто читал тему и попытался вникнуть, думаю поняли суть проблемы.


У нас просто разная логика, поэтому строй языков различный. Если понять ход мысли, то все становится на свои места. ))

----------

Raudex (14.10.2009)

----------


## Raudex

http://www.buddhanet.net/pdf_file/ordination.pdf
В этой книжке Somdet Phra Mahāsamaṇa Chao Krom Phrayā Vajirañāṇavarorasa отмечает (страничка xviii) по вопросу  перевода  Paṭisaṅkhā yoniso, что в данном случае именно в тайском переводе присутсвует неточность.
(правда почему то досточтимый называет пали - магадха)))



> In this text I have used more Magadha than is strictly necessary in such matters as the Recollection of using the Four Requisites, and the words for the Development of the mind. For these duties one needs to know more than the mere remembered words. But in the Magadha there are the accepted words which have been handed down from ancient times, this being the language that preserves the original meaning, while if we use only the Thai language perhaps the meaning will be distorted because the translators’ knowledge may not be the same and due to their presumptions they may make mistakes. But if we use Magadha as the original even though a translation may change in meaning (with the changes in a spoken language), we can still find the original meaning. One who trains bhikkhus and sāmaṇeras should know how to teach them when newly ordained and not let them memorize more Magadha than is necessary, for it is better to use the time for learning Dhamma and Vinaya. 
> In the procedure for Pabbajjā and Upasampadā only the Magadha words should be chanted, not the translated version but both should be learnt together so that the meaning is known. I have used commas and full stops to indicate the pauses (in chanting). 
> I should like to give a little of my opinion here regarding the words for the Recollection of using the Four Requisites. The words, “Paṭisaṅkhā yoniso… paṭisevāmi…“which are translated, “Properly considering the purpose… I use it…” — I see that this is out of place and that it is not the way for recollection but rather that one should recollect, “Imaṃ cīvaraṃ paṭisevāmi yāvadeva sītassa paṭighātāya…” translated as, “I use this robe only for warding off the cold….” The two words “paṭisaṅkhā yoniso” come in the textual explanations of Bhojanamattaññūtā, meaning, ‘knowing moderation in food’. In that passage the verb is used in the first person (in English this is the third person): “Idha bhikkhu paṭisaṅkha yoniso āhāraṃ āhāreti n’eva davāya…” translated as, “A bhikkhu in this (Sāsana) properly considering eats food, not playfully…” — these are words advising about this matter, they are fitting. In this (book) the verb in the third person is used (in English this is the first person): “Paṭisaṅkhā yoniso piṇḍapātaṃ paṭisevāmi n’eva davāya …” translated as, “Properly considering the purpose of alms-food I use it, not playfully…” — these are the words used for recollection but they are not fitting. I understand that in the words for the recollection of the lodging (senāsana) there is a niggahita which should not be there, in “utuparissayavinodanaṃ”, because this word should connect with the next, like this: “utuparissayavinodanapaṭisallānārāmatthaṃ” which is translated, “for the purpose of removing the dangers from weather and for living in seclusion”. May knowledgeable persons examine this matter.


и ниже по тексту:



> (Robes, food, lodgings and medicine are the four requisites or necessities of a bhikkhu’s life. They are called in Pāli, paccaya, the means for supporting life. It is the tradition that every bhikkhu, before using any one of these four, should reflect on the real advantage to be obtained from it and not be attached to its sensual or superficial attractions. In the presence of a pleasant thing, he should learn not to cling to it nor to crave for more, while in the presence of an unpleasant thing he must learn to be satisfied with whatever there is for him. Besides, it is the duty of every bhikkhu always to practise and develop mindfulness, called in Pāli, sati, that is, the active state of mind with which he is able to be aware or mindful both before and after the moment of thinking, speaking and doing. Thus the following passages will serve as a means for the development of mindfulness or sati regarding the four paccaya or supports for life). 
> These are called the Taṅkhaṇikapaccavekkhaṇa (reflection at the moment of using) and have been laid down in this way for general purposes. If we have a particular purpose, such as putting on the robe for warding off cold then we should reflect only about that 
> Cīvaraṃ Paṭisevāmi Yāvadeva… 
> (I use the robe only for…)
> Therefore special attention should be given to the meaning rather than merely reciting Pāli passages. These are quoted here just for the purpose of helping to preserve the original meaning, in case doubt about or variation in the vernacular language should occur.

----------

Аминадав (01.02.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> (правда почему то досточтимый называет пали - магадха)))


Потому, что Будда говорил на северном магадхи. А пали - это язык охраны Дхаммы.

----------


## До

> Потому, что Будда говорил на северном магадхи. А пали - это язык охраны Дхаммы.


Не считают ли тайцы, что Будда говорил на тайском?

ps. На счет "Будда говорил на северном магадхи", почему бу ему не говорить на разных языках? Особенно в древности где в каждой деревне свой язык. (Будда в основном проповедовал не в регионе Магадхи.) Т.е. его спрашивают на местом диалекте, а он всем отвечает на северном магадхи? Это по стилю _было бы_ похоже на русских эмигрантов, которые за всю жизнь не удосужились выучить язык страны где живут. Или только разгаворы с магадхинцами попали в сутты, а с другими народами нет? Еще я припоминаю сутту, где Будда перечисляет разные переводы одного слова (что-то вроде "корову" называют а, б, в, г, д...) - т.е. он эти языки возможно знает.

----------


## Топпер

Ну, санскрит он, конечно знал. Может быть знал ещё несколько диалектов. Но, насколько я понимаю всё это так или иначе были практиры.

----------


## Юй Кан

И почему пали -- именно язык *охраны Дхармы* (*охраны* от кого?), если де-факто это язык, на котором первоначально (спустя сколько столетий после ухода Учителя?) были записаны сутры ПК.

Это при том, что сам Будда, насколько помню, не рекомендовал (мягко говоря) переводить сказанное им на другия языки. И в свете этого запись/перевод на пали (с магадхи связанного -- в самом лучшем случае -- крайне мало) -- уже нарушение.

----------


## Топпер

> И почему пали -- именно язык *охраны Дхармы* (*охраны* от кого?),


От тех, кто хотел протащить в Дхамму брахманистские и иные понятия, связанные с санскритом.



> если де-факто это язык, на котором первоначально (спустя сколько столетий после ухода Учителя?) были записаны сутры ПК.
> 
> Это при том, что сам Будда, насколько помню, не рекомендовал (мягко говоря) переводить сказанное им на другия языки. И в свете этого запись/перевод на пали (с магадхи связанного -- в самом лучшем случае -- крайне мало) -- уже нарушение.


Пали - это практически Магадхи и есть.

----------


## Юй Кан

> От тех, кто хотел протащить в Дхамму брахманистские и иные понятия, связанные с санскритом.


Ответ ожидаемый. :))



> Пали - это практически Магадхи и есть.


Доказательства, ссылки, цитаты?..
Я их не нашёл, чуть полистав сначала Инет, а потом просто открыв Большой лингвистический...

----------


## sergey

> Пали - это практически Магадхи и есть. 
> 
> Доказательства, ссылки, цитаты?..
> Я их не нашёл, чуть полистав сначала Инет, а потом просто открыв Большой лингвистический...


Работа Гейгера, конечно, не очень новая (1916 г.), но он пишет в ней, во введении:



> Согласно цейлонской традиции, пали - это язык магадхи (maagadhi, maagadhaanirutti, maagadhikabhaasaa), то есть язык региона, в котором возник и первоначально развивался буддизм (древнеиндийское государство Магадха - А. Г.).


Потом он перечисляет ряд других версий о том, что такое язык пали и после них пишет:



> Таким образом, согласие об исходном диалекте, на котором основывался язык пали, так и не было достигнуто . Поэтому Виндиш (Windisch) вернулся к старой традиции - и я также склоняюсь к этому мнению - в соответствии с которой пали является формой магадхи, языка, на котором проповедовал Будда. Этот язык Будды, безусловно, не был чисто разговорным диалектом, а языком высших образованных слоёв, который возник ещё в добуддийские времена и служил в целях взаимной коммуникации различных районов Индии . Такой lingua franca, хотя и включающий элементы различных диалектов, был свободен от наиболее резких диалектных форм. Он, безусловно, не мог быть однороден. Человек из Магадхи разговаривал на нём одним образом, а человек из Косалы или Аванти - другим, подобно тому, как высокий немецкий язык образованного человека их Вюртемберга, Саксонии или Гамбурга имеет свои характерные черты. Поскольку основная деятельность Будды, хотя он и не был уроженцем Магадхи, проходила в этом государстве и в соседних районах, диалект Магадхи должен был наложить на его язык характерный отпечаток. Этот язык с полным правом может быть назван магадхи, хотя он и лишён самых резких диалектных особенностей этого языка.

----------

AlexMF (24.10.2009), Юй Кан (23.10.2009)

----------


## AlexMF

> В этой книжке Somdet Phra Mahāsamaṇa Chao Krom Phrayā Vajirañāṇavarorasa отмечает (страничка xviii) по вопросу перевода Paṭisaṅkhā yoniso, что в данном случае именно в тайском переводе присутсвует неточность.


Не нашел неточности.  :Smilie: 




> Не считают ли тайцы, что Будда говорил на тайском?


Нет.

----------

